# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Новая зарплата

## Алла и Александр

Мне вообще трудно понять смысл этого "эффективного контракта" для культуры. За счет чего будут выплачиваться эти надбавки за эффективный труд? Местный бюджет и так трещит по швам . Сентябрьское повышение зарплаты ставит всех в тупик :"Где брать деньги ?"  Сколько уже было этих улучшений качества предоставляемых услуг. Кроме повышения зарплаты всем без исключения - дальше дело не шло. Мы часто с мужем задаем сами себе вопрос :" А зачем работать хорошо? Зачем ломать голову, придумывая что-то новенькое, интересное?" Ведь от этого не меняется ничего. Хорошо, так себе, совсем никак - все получают ту же зарплату, без каких-то премий или надбавок. 
По платным услугам так вообще полный мрак. Люди не готовы, а вернее не в состоянии будут оплачивать наши услуги. Это давно уже проверено на практики.
Так что от введения этого самого "эффективного контракта" ничего хорошего ждать не придется - очередное сокращение штата и увеличение нагрузки на оставшихся работников.

----------


## Леди N

а у нас сегодня прошёл слух о том, что субсидию на осуществление деятельности учреждений культуры на будущий год сокращают почти в два раза :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
ШОК........наша глава не закрыла ни одного учреждения культуры почти...... в поселении в наст момент их- 11...(в поселении 30 нас пунктов.. мы из кожи вон лезем в работе... у нас одних фестивалей поселенческих- 7...в районе столько нет) деньги зарабатываем, думаю, больше городских ДК нашего района...это при том, что кружки бесплатные......людей заинтересовывала, как могла.....люди даже с предыдущих работ к нам переходили на ..пожизненно.....в подмосковье на селе зарплата в культуре хорошая+ доп отпуск+ льготы.....как в глаза- то им всем смотреть... а у меня с селом вместе- 40 ЧЕЛОВЕК...

проект в инете не нашла- не знаю что это- область или федерация.... но все проекты такого рода ...как правило... всегда стан-лись законом.... :Tu:   шок

----------


## вокся

> *Леди N*, у нас пока про это тихо.
> Но уже  дали задание *ПОДУМАТЬ*, что и где мы будем оптимизировать. По слухам-то понятно, что к финалу надо будет урезаться на 30%. Но это все- уже живые люди и живые дети. И тех и других- НА УЛИЦУ!!! А кто останется- тому и зарплату повысим.


и мы усиленно оптимизируемся... Жесть....

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги! Открываю новую тему для обсуждения мероприятий по повышению зарплаты в сфере культуры.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Письмо Министерства культуры Российской Федерации
Дата: 31.10.2012
Номер: 124-01-39/04-НМ 
Рекомендации 
 по разработке нормативных правовых актов по реализации мер по поэтапному повышению заработной платы работников учреждений культуры* 
В соответствии с подпунктом «а» пункта 1 Указа Президента Российской Федерации от 7 мая 2012 г. № 597 «О мероприятиях по реализации государственной социальной политики» Правительству Российской Федерации поручено доведение к 2018 году средней заработной платы работников учреждений культуры до средней заработной платы в соответствующем регионе. 
По поручению Правительства Российской Федерации Министерство труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации разработало Программу поэтапного совершенствования системы оплаты труда работников бюджетного сектора экономики при оказании государственных (муниципальных) услуг на 2012-2018 годы (далее – Программа). 
Программа направлена на решение следующих задач: 
- сокращение разрыва между средним уровнем оплаты труда работников учреждений и средним уровнем заработной платы по экономике субъекта Российской Федерации; 
- снижение дифференциации в оплате труда работников, оказывающих аналогичные государственные (муниципальные) услуги; 
- устранение дифференциации в оплате труда руководителей и работников учреждений; 
- более четкую проработку критериев и показателей эффективности деятельности учреждений и работников. 
Комплекс мер должен предусматривать организационные, методические и контрольные мероприятия, направленные на сохранение кадрового потенциала, повышение престижности и привлекательности работы в учреждениях социальной сферы, обеспечение соответствия оплаты труда работников качеству оказания ими государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ). 
Основные задачи по достижению данных целей: 
- совершенствование системы оплаты труда работников учреждений, ориентированной на достижение конкретных показателей качества и количества оказываемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ); 
- создание прозрачного механизма оплаты труда руководителей учреждений; 
- развитие кадрового потенциала работников учреждений; 
- достижение целевых показателей уровня средней заработной платы отдельных категорий работников, определенных Указами от 7 мая 2012 г. № 597 и от 1 июня 2012 г. № 761 с возможным привлечением на эти цели не менее трети средств, получаемых за счет реорганизации неэффективных организаций. 
Для этого необходимо разработать комплекс мероприятий, направленных на совершенствование систем оплаты труда работников учреждений в целях повышения качества оказания ими государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ) (приложение № 1). 
1. Системы оплаты труда работников учреждений должны обеспечивать: 
- дифференциацию оплаты труда работников, выполняющих работы различной сложности; 
- установление оплаты труда в зависимости от качества оказываемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполняемых работ) и эффективности деятельности работников по заданным критериям и показателям. 
Мероприятия по обеспечению дифференциации оплаты труда работников, выполняющих работы различной сложности, осуществляются на основе оценки сложности труда работников и оптимизации структуры заработной платы и штатной численности работников. 
2. Формирование штатной численности учреждениями следует проводить с применением систем нормирования труда с учетом необходимости качественного оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ). 
В этой связи Минкультуры Россиибудет проводиться актуализация (разработка) типовых отраслевых норм труда в порядке, определенном постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 11 ноября 2002 г. № 804. 
3. Потребуется изменение систем стимулирования. При этом основой для повышения стимулирующей роли заработной платы будет построение сквозных отраслевых систем показателей оценки эффективности деятельности учреждений при оказании государственных (муниципальных) услуг: Российская Федерация (отрасль) – субъект Российской Федерации – учреждение – работник. 
Целевые индикаторы развития отрасли устанавливаются в соответствующих государственных программах и «дорожных картах изменений, направленных на повышение качества услуг в соответствующих сферах деятельности» (далее – дорожные карты), утверждаемых Правительством Российской Федерации. 
На уровне субъектов Российской Федерации с учетом отраслевых целевых индикаторов устанавливаются соответствующие индикаторы развития социальной сферы в каждом субъекте Российской Федерации и разрабатываются необходимые мероприятия по их достижению. 
Показатели эффективности деятельности учреждений (по видам учреждений, например, библиотеки, музеи) и их руководителей устанавливаются органами, осуществляющими функции и полномочия учредителя, с учетом целевых индикаторов развития отрасли, индикаторов развития социальной сферы в регионе и показателей государственных (муниципальных) заданий. Минкультуры России устанавливает показатели эффективности деятельности для федеральных учреждений культуры. 
Критерии, показатели и периодичность оценки эффективности деятельности работников учреждений устанавливаются локальными нормативными правовыми актами учреждений, коллективными договорами, соглашениями, трудовыми договорами и определяются с учетом достижения целей и показателей эффективности деятельности учреждения. 
Периодичность оценки эффективности деятельности учреждений и их руководителей устанавливаются органами, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя. 
4. В целях мотивации работников на достижение показателей оценки эффективности деятельности могут вводиться соответствующие стимулирующие выплаты. 
В целях стимулирования работников наиболее эффективных учреждений за достижение коллективного результата труда будут использоваться ежегодные данные вводимой с 1 апреля 2013 г. в соответствии с Указом независимой системы оценки качества работы учреждений, включающей определение критериев эффективности их работы и введение публичных рейтингов их деятельности. 
5. В отношении руководителей федеральных государственных учреждений постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 26 сентября 2012 г. № 975 предусмотрено установление федеральным государственным органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя, предельного уровня соотношения средней заработной платы руководителя учреждения и средней заработной платы работников учреждения в кратности от 1 до 8. 
Данные меры будут способствовать исключению случаев необоснованной дифференциации в оплате труда руководителей и работников федеральных государственных бюджетных и казенных учреждений, рациональному и прозрачному расходованию средств на оплату труда. 
С 2013 года должно быть предусмотрено заключение трудовых договоров с руководителями учреждений на основе типовой формы, в которой в качестве одного из критериев оценки деятельности руководителя при осуществлении стимулирующих выплат будет предусмотрено соотношение средней заработной платы, возглавляемого им учреждения культуры, со средней заработной платой по экономике в соответствующем субъекте Российской Федерации. 
В типовой форме трудового договора необходимо конкретизировать показатели и критерии оценки деятельности руководителя, размеры и условия установления стимулирующих выплат. 
6. Мероприятия, направленные на решение задачи по развитию кадрового потенциала учреждений. 
В рамках развития кадрового потенциала работников учреждений в 2013-2014 годах будут актуализированы квалификационные требования к работникам с учетом современных требований к качеству услуг, в том числе путем разработки профессиональных стандартов. 
Актуализация квалификационных требований и компетенций, необходимых для оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ), организация профессиональной переподготовки и повышения квалификации работников учреждений, а также разработка систем оценки эффективности деятельности работников, создадут основу для использования принципов «эффективного контракта». 
«Эффективный контракт» для целей Программы – это трудовой договор с работником, в котором конкретизированы его должностные обязанности, показатели и критерии оценки труда (эффективности деятельности), условия оплаты труда в зависимости от результатов труда и качества оказываемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг. Разработана примерная форма трудового договора с работником учреждения (приложение № 2). 
С учетом изменений системы оплаты труда будут проработаны подходы к установлению базовых окладов по профессиональным квалификационным группам. 
7. Доведение средней заработной платы работников учреждений культуры, до показателя средней заработной платы по экономике соответствующего субъекта Российской Федерации должно осуществляться на основе реализации мероприятий, включая совершенствование системы оплаты труда, ориентированной на повышение качества оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг, создание прозрачного механизма оплаты труда руководителей и развитие кадрового потенциала учреждений. 
7.1. В этих целях Минкультуры Россииразработало проект «дорожной карты» изменений в отрасли, направленных на повышение эффективности и качества услуг в сфере культуры, увязанных с переходом на «эффективный контракт», в которой предусмотрены мероприятия по совершенствованию систем оплаты труда и достижению целевых показателей уровня средней заработной платы в соответствии с Указом: 
- координация работы федерального органа исполнительной власти и органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации по доведению уровня средней заработной платы отдельных категорий 
 работников до уровня средней заработной платы по экономике в субъектах Российской Федерации; 
- подготовка методических рекомендаций для разработки 
 органами государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органами местного самоуправления показателей эффективности деятельности учреждений культуры, их руководителей и работников; 
- разработка (изменение) показателей эффективности деятельности учреждений, их руководителей и работников; 
- проведение мероприятий с учетом специфики отрасли по возможному привлечению на повышение заработной платы не менее трети средств, получаемых за счет реорганизации неэффективных организаций, а также возможному привлечению средств от приносящей доход деятельности. 
- разработка отраслевых норм труда с учетом определения численности работников, необходимых для предоставления гарантированных по стандарту услуг; 
- обеспечение дифференциации оплаты труда основного и прочего персонала, оптимизация расходов на прочий персонал с учетом предельной доли административно-управленческого и вспомогательного персонала (не более 40%) в фонде оплаты труда учреждения. 
- актуализация квалификационных требований, предъявляемых к работникам, в том числе разработка профессиональных стандартов; 
- осуществление мероприятий по обеспечению соответствия работников обновленным квалификационным требованиям, в том числе на основе повышения квалификации, переподготовки работников; 
- организация мероприятий по представлению руководителями учреждений сведений о доходах, об имуществе и обязательствах имущественного характера руководителей, их супруги (супруга) и несовершеннолетних детей, а также граждан, претендующих на занятие соответствующих должностей; 
- проведение мероприятий по формированию независимой системы оценки качества работы организаций, оказывающих социальные услуги в соответствующей отрасли; 
- проведение мероприятий по организации разъяснительной работы в трудовых коллективах, информационному сопровождению мероприятий по реализации «дорожных карт» в части повышения оплаты труда соответствующих категорий работников. 
7.2. При определении потребности в бюджетных ассигнованиях за счет бюджетов всех уровней на увеличение нормативных затрат на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг в целях совершенствования системы оплаты труда работников учитывается рекомендованная (расчетная) численность работников для оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ). 
При оказании учреждением, наряду с выполнением государственного (муниципального) задания, платных (частично платных) услуг, заработная плата работников должна обеспечиваться, в том числе за счет средств полученных за оказание этих услуг. 
При оценке соотношения заработной платы работников учреждений культуры, со средней заработной платой в регионе учитывается 
 вся заработная плата, полученная работником за счет всех источников. 
Планирование дополнительных расходов бюджетов всех уровней

----------


## Рамоновна

на увеличение нормативных затрат на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг в целях совершенствования оплаты труда работников учреждений культуры осуществляется с возможным привлечением на эти цели не менее трети средств, получаемых за счет реорганизации неэффективных организаций, а также других мероприятий, например, технологических и организационных изменений. 
Будет учитываться выполнение целевых индикаторов развития отрасли, установленных в «дорожной карте», объем привлеченных средств за счет реорганизации неэффективных учреждений, иных источников и других мероприятий по оптимизации расходов, а также данные статистического наблюдения показателей заработной платы работников учреждений культуры, повышение оплаты труда которых определено Указом, по итогам года. 
Методика оценки потребности в дополнительных финансовых ресурсах на повышение оплаты труда работников учреждений культуры, с учетом возможного привлечения одной трети за счет реорганизации неэффективных учреждений, утверждается Минтрудом России по согласованию с Минфином России и Минэкономразвития России. 
Органам исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации рекомендуется применять аналогичный подход, учитывающий выполнение в предыдущем году целевых индикаторов развития отраслей, установленных в «дорожной карте», достижение целевых значений повышения уровня средней заработной платы работников, объем привлеченных средств за счет реорганизации неэффективных учреждений. 
7.3.Достижение показателей, определенных Указами, осуществляется в отношении работников учреждений культуры в целом. При этом сохраняется обусловленная различиями в сложности труда дифференциация в оплате труда работников, занимающих различные должности, относящиеся к одной категории (например, дирижер и суфлер, главный и младший научные сотрудники). 
Таким образом, заработная плата конкретного работника зависит от его квалификации, сложности выполняемой работы, количества и качества затраченного труда и может быть как выше, так и ниже целевого значения, установленного Указом для соответствующей категории работников. 
В приложении № 3 приведена динамика примерных значений соотношения средней заработной платы работников учреждений, повышение оплаты труда которых предусмотрено Указами, со средней заработной платой в субъектах Российской Федерации в 2012-2018 годах (агрегированные значения). Указанные соотношения носят индикативный характер и уточняются в «дорожной карте», а также в каждом субъекте Российской Федерации в рамках планируемых мероприятий по повышению оплаты труда в соответствии с Указом. 
В 2017 году на основе анализа реализации Программы будут сформированы предложения по подходам к регулированию оплаты труда работников учреждений на период после 2018 года с учетом достигнутых показателей по уровню заработной платы, определенных Указами. 
7.4. Для мониторинга выполнения целевых значений индикаторов повышения оплаты труда категорий работников в соответствии с Указом, начиная с 2013 года, вводится статистическое наблюдение. Информация о заработной плате, начисленной работникам, повышение оплаты труда которых предусмотрено Указом, будет представляться государственными (муниципальными) учреждениями в территориальные органы Росстата в соответствующем субъекте Российской Федерации и соответствующему органу управления по принадлежности. 
Порядок расчета уровня средней заработной платы работников учреждений культуры, по отношению к средней заработной плате в соответствующем субъекте Российской Федерации приведен в приложении № 4. 
Средняя заработная плата работников учреждений культуры за соответствующий период сопоставляется со средней заработной платой в субъекте Российской Федерации за тот же период. 
Оценка деятельности федеральных органов исполнительной власти, органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и местного самоуправления по достижению установленных Указом показателей соотношения средней заработной платы работников учреждений культуры к средней заработной плате в субъекте Российской Федерации осуществляется по итогам года. 
8. Работа по формированию нормативной правовой базы, предусмотренной мероприятиями Программы, а также организационные мероприятия будут проводиться федеральными органами исполнительной власти, органами исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органами местного самоуправления в пределах средств, предусмотренных на их текущую деятельность. 
Совершенствование системы оплаты труда работников осуществляется за счет: 
- субсидий на выполнение государственного задания бюджетными и автономными учреждениями или в рамках бюджетной сметы казенного учреждения; 
- доходов, получаемых автономными и бюджетными учреждениями от приносящей доход деятельности; 
- средств, полученных в результате реорганизации неэффективных организаций и программ. 
Для поддержки мер по обеспечению сбалансированности бюджетов субъектов Российской Федерации на 2013-2015 годы предусмотрено предоставление бюджетам субъектов Российской Федерации дополнительной финансовой помощи в виде дотаций из федерального бюджета ежегодно в объеме 100 млрд. рублей. 
9. Достижение целей Программы рекомендовано осуществить в три этапа. 
I этап (2012-2013 годы): 
- повышение оплаты труда работников государственных (муниципальных) учреждений культуры осуществлять с 2012 года; в 2013 году учесть необходимость увеличения года оплаты труда низкооплачиваемых категорий квалифицированных работников культуры государственных и муниципальных учреждений, включая библиотечных работников и сотрудников музеев, а также педагогических работников детских школ искусств; 
- реализация мероприятий по обеспечению взаимодействия федеральных органов исполнительной власти и органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации при координации мероприятий по повышению оплаты труда отдельных категорий работников учреждений; 
- организация федерального статистического наблюдения в целях формирования официальной статистической информации о средней заработной плате категорий работников, в отношении которых предусмотрены мероприятия по повышению заработной платы в соответствии с Указом; 
- актуализация нормативной правовой базы для оценки эффективности труда работников; 
- заключение трудовых договоров с учетом принципов «эффективного контракта»; 
- введение прозрачного механизма оплаты труда руководителей государственных (муниципальных) учреждений культуры. 
II этап (2014 - 2015 годы): 
- актуализация (разработка) показателей эффективности деятельности работников в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях культуры для обеспечения увязки оплаты труда с повышением качества предоставляемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг; 
- заключение трудовых договоров с работников, основанных на принципах «эффективного контракта»; 
- совершенствование квалификационных требований к работникам (разработка профессиональных стандартов), с учетом современных требований к качеству услуг, а также установление базовых окладов по профессиональным квалификационным группам. 
III этап (2016-2018 годы): 
- завершение работы по заключению трудовых договоров с работниками, основанных на принципах «эффективного контракта»; 
- обеспечение к 2018 году достижения целевых значений соотношений заработной платы работников учреждений культуры со средней заработной платой в субъектах Российской Федерации. 
В течение всех этапов будут проводиться мониторинги и статистическое наблюдение, предусмотренные планом мероприятий Программы. 
Система управления реализацией Программы базируется на принципах совместного участия представителей органов государственной власти, сторон социального партнерства, открытости и гласности при принятии управленческих решений. 
Координатором реализации Программы является Минтруд России. 
Минкультуры России осуществляет мониторинг реализации мероприятий по повышению оплаты труда, предусмотренных в государственных программах и «дорожной карте», по итогам которого представляет доклад в Правительство Российской Федерации. 
Органы государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации осуществляют мониторинг выполнения мероприятий, направленных на повышение оплаты труда работников, определенных Указом, в субъектах Российской Федерации, итоги которого рассматриваются с участием общественных организаций. 
Координатор Программы один раз в полугодие направляет в Правительство Российской Федерации и Российскую трехстороннюю комиссию по регулированию социально-трудовых отношений доклад о ходе реализации Программы. 
Реализация мероприятий Программы позволит: 
внедрить в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях культуры системы оплаты труда работников, увязанные с качеством оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнение работ); 
повысить качество оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг в сфере культуры; 
создать условия для использования в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях современных технологий и методов оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг; 
повысить престижность и привлекательность профессий учреждений культуры.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Примерная  форма трудового договора 
с работником государственного (муниципального) учреждения* 
_______________________________                     «__» __________ 20__ г.
                (город, населенный пункт)

_________________________________________________________________,
(полное наименование Работодателя в соответствии с уставом)
в лице _____________________, действующего на основании _____________
                           (должность, Ф.И.О.)                                            (устав,  доверенность с указанием реквизитов)
___________________________________________________, именуемый в дальнейшем «Работодатель», с одной стороны, и ________________________,
                                                                                       (Ф.И.О. Работника полностью)
именуемый(ая)   в   дальнейшем   «Работник»,   с другой стороны, заключили  настоящий трудовой договор о нижеследующем:

I. Общие положения
1. По настоящему   трудовому   договору   Работодатель  предоставляет
Работнику работу по ______________________________________________,
                                                   (наименование должности, профессии или специальности с указанием
                                                      квалификации)
а   Работник   обязуется   лично  выполнять следующую работу в соответствии     с условиями настоящего трудового договора:
__________________________________________________________________
 (указать все виды работ, которые Работник должен выполнять по трудовому договору)
__________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________
2. Работник принимается на работу:
_________________________________________________________________
   (полное наименование филиала, представительства, иного обособленного    структурного подразделения Работодателя, если Работник принимается  на работу в конкретные филиал, представительство или иное обособленное  структурное подразделение Работодателя с указанием его местонахождения)

<**> 3. Работник осуществляет работу  в   структурном   подразделении Работодателя _____________________________________________________________.
    (наименование не обособленного отделения, отдела, участка,   лаборатории, цеха и пр.)
4. Работа у Работодателя является для Работника: ___________________.
                                                                                           (основной,  по совместительству)
<**> 5. Настоящий трудовой договор заключается на:
__________________________________________________________________
неопределенный срок, определенный срок (указать продолжительность),  на время выполнения определенной работы с указанием причины (основания)      заключения срочного трудового договора в соответствии со ст. 59    Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации)

<*> 6. Настоящий трудовой договор вступает в силу с «__» ___ 200__ г.
  7. Дата начала работы «__» _______ 200__ г.
<**> 8. Работнику устанавливается срок испытания   продолжительностью
____________ месяцев (недель, дней) с целью проверки соответствия Работника поручаемой работе.

II. Права и обязанности Работника

8. Работник имеет право на:
8.1. предоставление  ему  работы,  обусловленной  настоящим трудовым договором;
8.2. обеспечение   безопасности  и  условий  труда,  соответствующих государственным нормативным требованиям охраны труда;
8.3. своевременную  и  в  полном   объеме   выплату заработной платы,  размер  и  условия   получения  которой  определяются  настоящим  трудовым договором, с учетом квалификации, сложности труда, количества и качества выполненной работы;
8.4.иные права, предусмотренные трудовым законодательством Российской Федерации, настоящим трудовым договором.

9. Работник обязан:
9.1. добросовестно выполнять свои трудовые обязанности, возложенные на него настоящим трудовым  договором:

№	Виды работ


9.2. соблюдать правила внутреннего трудового распорядка, действующие у  Работодателя,  требования  по  охране  труда  и обеспечению безопасности труда,   иные  локальные  нормативные  акты  Работодателя,  непосредственно связанные  с  трудовой  деятельностью  Работника,  с  которыми Работник был ознакомлен под роспись;.
    9.3. соблюдать трудовую дисциплину;
    9.4.  бережно  относиться  к  имуществу  Работодателя,  в  том  числе находящемуся  у Работодателя имуществу третьих лиц, если Работодатель несет ответственность за сохранность этого имущества, и других работников;
    9.5. незамедлительно  сообщать  Работодателю  либо непосредственному руководителю  о  возникновении  ситуации,  представляющей  угрозу  жизни  и здоровью   людей,   сохранности   имущества   Работодателя,   в  том  числе находящемуся  у Работодателя имуществу третьих лиц, если Работодатель несет ответственность  за   сохранность этого имущества, имуществу  других работников.

III. Права и обязанности Работодателя
    10. Работодатель имеет право:
    10.1.  требовать  от Работника добросовестного исполнения обязанностей по настоящему трудовому договору;
    10.2.  принимать  локальные акты, непосредственно связанные с трудовой деятельностью   Работника,   в  том  числе  правила  внутреннего  трудового распорядка, требования по охране труда и обеспечению безопасности труда;
    10.3.  привлекать   Работника   к   дисциплинарной   и   материальной ответственности   в   порядке,   установленном  Трудовым  кодексом Российской Федерации,  иными федеральными законами;
    10.4. поощрять Работника за добросовестный эффективный труд;
    10.5. работодатель  имеет иные  права,  предусмотренные трудовым законодательством  Российской Федерации, настоящим трудовым договором.
    11. Работодатель обязан:
    11.1.  предоставить Работнику работу, обусловленную настоящим трудовым договором;
    11.2. обеспечить безопасность и условия труда Работника, соответствующие государственным нормативным требованиям охраны труда;
    11.3. обеспечивать Работника оборудованием, инструментами, технической документацией  и  иными средствами, необходимыми для исполнения им трудовых обязанностей;
    11.4.  выплачивать в полном размере причитающуюся Работнику заработную плату в установленные сроки;
    11.5. осуществлять обработку и обеспечивать защиту персональных данных Работника в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации;
    11.6.  знакомить  Работника  под  роспись  с  принимаемыми  локальными нормативными    актами,   непосредственно   связанными   с   его   трудовой деятельностью;
    11.7. работодатель исполняет  иные  обязанности,  предусмотренные  трудовым законодательством  и иными нормативными правовыми актами, содержащими нормы трудового   права,   коллективным   договором,   соглашениями,   локальными нормативными актами и настоящим трудовым договором.

IV. Оплата труда
    12.  За  выполнение  трудовых  обязанностей, предусмотренных настоящим трудовым  договором, Работнику  устанавливается заработная плата в размере:
12.1. Должностной оклад, ставка заработной платы  _________ рублей в месяц. 
12.2. Работнику производятся выплаты компенсационного характера:

Наименование выплаты	Размер выплаты	Фактор, обусловливающий получение выплаты



12.3. Работнику производятся выплаты стимулирующего  характера:

Наименование показателей	Условия получения выплаты 
	Показатели и критерии 
оценки 	Периодичность 	Размер выплаты



      13. Выплата заработной платы Работнику производится в сроки и порядке, установленные коллективным договором, правилами внутреннего  трудового распорядка, иными локальными нормативными актами Работодателя.
     14.  На  Работника  распространяются  льготы,  гарантии и компенсации, установленные нормативными правовыми актами субъектов Российской Федерации, законодательством Российской Федерации, локальными нормативными актами Работодателя, коллективным   договором.

V. Рабочее время и время отдыха
    15.  Работнику  устанавливается  следующая  продолжительность рабочего
времени (нормы часов педагогической работы за ставку <*>) __________________________________________________________________.
(нормальная, сокращенная, неполное рабочее время)
    16. Режим работы (рабочие дни и выходные дни, время начала и окончания работы)    определяется   правилами   внутреннего   трудового   распорядка, действующими у Работодателя, либо настоящим трудовым договором.
    <*> 17. Работнику устанавливаются следующие особенности режима  работы
__________________________________________________________________.
    18.  Работнику  предоставляется ежегодный основной оплачиваемый отпуск продолжительностью ____ календарных дней.
    <*> 19.    Работнику   предоставляется   ежегодный   дополнительный
оплачиваемый отпуск продолжительностью _____ в связи _______________
_________________________________________________________________.
(указать основание установления дополнительного отпуска)
    20.   Ежегодный   оплачиваемый   отпуск   (основной,   дополнительный)
предоставляется в соответствии с графиком отпусков.

VI. Социальное страхование и меры социальной поддержки работника, предусмотренные действующим законодательством, отраслевым соглашением, коллективным договором, настоящим трудовым договором

    21.  Работник подлежит обязательному социальному страхованию в связи с трудовой   деятельностью.   Виды   и   условия   обязательного  социального страхования  работника  в  связи  с  трудовой  деятельностью осуществляются Работодателем в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
    <**> 22. Работник имеет право на дополнительное                                                         страхование на условиях и в порядке, установленном _________________________________________________________________.
(вид страхования, наименование локального нормативного акта Работодателя)
     23. Работнику предоставляются меры социальной поддержки, предусмотренные действующим законодательством, отраслевым соглашением, коллективным договором, настоящим трудовым договором, включающие: 
__________________________________________________________________


                  <**> VII. Иные условия трудового договора

    <**>  24.  Работник  обязуется  в  течение  срока  действия настоящего трудового  договора  и  после  его  прекращения  в  течение  ______  лет не разглашать   охраняемую   законом   тайну  (государственную,  коммерческую, служебную  и иную тайну), ставшую известной Работнику в связи с исполнением им трудовых обязанностей.
    С   перечнем   информации,   составляющей   охраняемую   законом  тайну (государственную,  коммерческую,  служебную  и иную тайну), Работник должен быть ознакомлен под роспись.
    <**>   25.  Работодатель  обязан  соблюдать  предусмотренный  трудовым
законодательством  и  иными  федеральными законами порядок обработки, иного использования и обеспечения сохранности персональных данных работника.
    <**>  26.  В  случае  неисполнения  обязанности  по  нарушению порядка использования  и  неправомерного  разглашения информации, указанной 
в п. п. 24 и  25 настоящего договора, соответствующая виновная сторона договора обязана возместить другой стороне причиненный ущерб.
    <**> 27. Иные условия трудового договора __________________________________________________________________.

VIII. Ответственность сторон трудового договора

    28. Работодатель и Работник несут ответственность за неисполнение или ненадлежащее   исполнение  взятых  на  себя  обязанностей  и  обязательств, установленных настоящим трудовым договором, локальными нормативными актами Работодателя, законодательством Российской Федерации.
    29.  За совершение дисциплинарного проступка, то есть неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение Работником по его вине возложенных на него трудовых обязанностей,  к  Работнику  могут быть применены дисциплинарные взыскания, предусмотренные статьей 192 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации.
    30.  Работник  и  Работодатель  могут быть привлечены к материальной и иным   видам   юридической   ответственности   в   случаях   и  в  порядке, предусмотренных трудовым законодательством и иными федеральными законами.

IX. Изменение и прекращение трудового договора

    31.  Каждая  из  сторон  настоящего  трудового договора вправе ставить перед  другой стороной вопрос о его дополнении или ином изменении трудового договора,   которые   по   соглашению   сторон  оформляются  дополнительным соглашением, являющимся неотъемлемой частью трудового договора.
    32.  Изменения  и  дополнения  могут быть внесены в настоящий трудовой договор по соглашению сторон также в следующих случаях:
          при  изменении  законодательства  Российской  Федерации  в  части, затрагивающей  права,  обязанности и интересы сторон, а также при изменении локальных нормативных актов Работодателя;
          в  других  случаях,  предусмотренных  Трудовым  кодексом Российской Федерации.
    33.  При изменении Работодателем условий настоящего трудового договора (за  исключением  трудовой  функции)  по  причинам,  связанным с изменением организационных  или  технологических  условий  труда,  Работодатель обязан уведомить об этом Работника в письменной форме не позднее чем за два месяца до их изменения (статья 74 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации).
    О предстоящем увольнении в связи с ликвидацией организации, сокращением численности   или   штата   работников   организации   Работодатель  обязан предупредить Работника персонально и под роспись не менее чем за два месяца до увольнения.
    34.  Настоящий  трудовой  договор  прекращается  только по основаниям, установленным  Трудовым  кодексом Российской Федерации и иными федеральными законами.
    При расторжении трудового договора Работнику предоставляются гарантии и компенсации,   предусмотренные   главой  27  Трудового  кодекса  Российской Федерации, а также другими нормами Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации и иных федеральных законов.

X. Заключительные положения

    35.  Трудовые  споры  и  разногласия  сторон  по  вопросам соблюдения
условий настоящего трудового договора разрешаются по соглашению сторон, а в случае недостижения соглашения рассматриваются комиссией по трудовым спорам и (или) судом  в  порядке,  установленном  законодательством  Российской Федерации.
    36. В части, не предусмотренной настоящим трудовым договором, стороны руководствуются законодательством Российской Федерации.
    37. Настоящий трудовой договор заключен в двух экземплярах (если иное не  предусмотрено  законодательством), имеющих одинаковую юридическую силу.
Один  экземпляр  хранится Работодателем в личном деле Работника, второй – у Работника.


            РАБОТОДАТЕЛЬ                            РАБОТНИК
____________________________________   ____________________________________
       (полное наименование)                              (Ф.И.О.)                       
Юридический адрес __________________   Адрес места жительства _____________
____________________________________   ____________________________________
____________________________________   Паспорт (иной документ, удостоверяющий
____________________________________   личность) __________________________
ИНН ________________________________   серия ______________ N _____________
____________________________________   кем выдан __________________________
____________________________________   дата выдачи "__" ___________ ____ г.

___________ _______ ________________         _________________________
(должность)  (подпись)     (Ф.И.О.)                       (подпись)

                                       Работник получил один экземпляр
                                       настоящего трудового договора
                                       ____________________________________
                                            (дата и подпись Работника)

--------------------------------
<*> Отмечены условия трудового договора, включение которых в трудовой договор обязательно.
<**> Отмечены дополнительные условия, включение которых в трудовой договор осуществляется по соглашению сторон.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Порядок расчета уровня средней заработной платы 
 категорий работников, определенных Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 7 мая № 597 «О мероприятиях по государственной социальной политики», по отношению к средней  заработной плате в соответствующем  субъекте Российской  Федерации*

1.	Расчет осуществляется на  основе  официальной статистической информации о средней заработной плате категорий работников, в отношении которых предусмотрены мероприятия по повышению заработной платы в   соответствии с Указом, полученной по результатам  организованного Росстатом  федерального статистического наблюдения, итоги которого формируются  за 1 квартал, полугодие, 9 месяцев и год (начиная с отчета за 1 квартал 2013 года).
2.	Средняя заработная плата исчисляется по следующим категориям работников: педагогические работники дошкольных образовательных учреждений; педагогические работники образовательных учреждений общего образования; педагогические работники учреждений дополнительного образования детей; преподаватели и мастера производственного обучения  образовательных учреждений начального и среднего профессионального образования; преподаватели образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования; научные сотрудники;
работники учреждений культуры; врачи; социальные работники;  средний медицинский (фармацевтический) персонал (персонал, обеспечивающий условия для предоставления медицинских услуг); младший медицинский персонал (персонал, обеспечивающий условия для предоставления медицинских услуг); работники медицинских организаций, имеющие высшее  медицинское (фармацевтическое) или иное высшее образование, предоставляющие медицинские услуги (обеспечивающие  предоставление медицинских услуг).
3.	Показатель средней заработной платы по категории работников учреждения социальной сферы и науки по итогам организуемого статистического наблюдения исчисляется по работникам списочного состава по основной работе делением фонда начисленной заработной платы работников списочного состава (без фонда заработной платы внешних совместителей)  на среднесписочную численность работников (без внешних совместителей) и на количество месяцев в периоде. При этом в сумму начисленной заработной платы работников списочного состава по основной работе включается оплата труда по внутреннему совместительству, а также вознаграждение по договорам гражданско-правового характера, заключенным работниками списочного состава со своей организацией. 
4.	Расчет средней заработной платы по категории работников   по субъекту Российской Федерации производится на основании агрегирования  по всем учреждениям социальной сферы (образование, здравоохранение, культура, социальное обслуживание) и науки, расположенным на территории субъекта Российской Федерации, данных о фонде начисленной заработной платы и численности работников данной категории. При этом данные по территориально-обособленным подразделениям учреждений (в том числе филиалам) включаются в сводные итоги по тому субъекту Российской Федерации, в котором расположены эти подразделения.
5.	Среднемесячная заработная плата по субъекту Российской Федерации исчисляется  делением суммы фонда начисленной заработной платы работников списочного состава и внешних совместителей, фонда начисленной заработной платы по гражданско-правовым договорам и других работников несписочного состава на среднесписочную численность работников (без внешних совместителей и лиц, выполнявших работы по договорам гражданско-правового характера) и на количество месяцев в периоде. Среднемесячная заработная плата по субъекту Российской Федерации формируется на основе сведений, предоставленных организациями всех видов экономической деятельности и всех форм собственности.
6.	Отношение средней заработной платы по  соответствующей категории работников к средней заработной плате по субъекту Российской Федерации  рассчитывается делением средней заработной платы по данной   категории работников, исчисленной в соответствии с пунктом 3 настоящего Порядка, на среднюю заработную плату по субъекту Российской Федерации, исчисленную в соответствии с пунктом 5 настоящего Порядка,  и умножением полученного результата на 100%.  Средняя заработная плата по  соответствующей категории работников территориально-обособленных подразделений (в том числе филиалов) сравнивается со средней заработной платой того субъекта Российской Федерации, в котором расположено это подразделение».

----------


## Рамоновна

*Что такое «дорожная карта»*
Дорожная карта – это наглядное представление пошагового сценария развития определённого объекта – отдельного продукта, класса продуктов, некоторой технологии, группы смежных технологий, бизнеса, компании, объединяющей несколько бизнес-единиц, целой отрасли, индустрии и даже плана достижения политических, социальных и т.т. целей, например, урегулирования международных конфликтов и борьбы с особо опасными заболеваниями. 
Процесс формирования дорожных карт называют дорожным картированием, а объект, эволюция которого представляется на карте - объектом дорожного картирования. 
Дорожное картирование увязывает между собой видение, стратегию и план развития объекта и выстраивает во времени основные шаги этого процесса по принципу «прошлое – настоящее – будущее». Дорожные карты позволяют просматривать не только вероятные сценарии, но и их потенциальную рентабельность, а также выбирать оптимальные пути с точки зрения ресурсной затратности и экономической эффективности. Дорожное картирование опирается на сбор экспертной информации о продукте, технологии, отрасли и т.д., позволяющей прогнозировать варианты их будущего состояния. Результатом изысканий в области дорожного картирования становится план-сценарий развития объекта с учётом альтернативных путей и возможной «расшивки» потенциальных узких мест. 
В общем случае дорожные карты нацелены на информационную поддержку процесса принятия управленческих решений по развитию объекта картирования. 
Обычно дорожная карта представляется в форме графической схемы, алгоритма, отображающего важнейшие шаги и ожидаемые результаты этих шагов в «узлах». «Узел» карты – это этап развития объекта и одновременно пункт принятия управленческих решений, а отрезки между «узлами» – эти причинно-следственные связи между ними. Также на этой схеме могут отображаться необходимые инвестиции, возможные риски и отдача. 




В зависимости от объекта дорожного картирования выделяются: 
•	Продуктовые дорожные карты – сценарии развития продукта или продуктовой линейки во времени. 
•	Технологические дорожные карты – сценарии развития [высоких] технологий, технологического сектора. 
•	Отраслевые (рыночные, промышленные) дорожные карты – сценарии развития отрасли, индустрии (отдельного рынка, сектора промышленности). 
•	Корпоративные дорожные карты – сценарии развития отдельной компании и т.д. 
Отметим, что деление дорожных карт на продуктовые, технологические и отраслевые весьма условно, поскольку эти объекты настолько взаимосвязаны и «вложены» друг в друга, что не совсем корректно выстраивать сценарий развития одного из них, не учитывая развития остальных. Однако пока это деление присутствует в зарубежной практике дорожного картирования. 
Все дорожные карты включают прогноз развития своего объекта на долгосрочную перспективу – как правило, это около 10 лет – с разбивкой на более мелкие подпериоды. Причём, заметим, горизонты дорожного картирования могут быть самыми различными в зависимости от специфики объекта – будь то потребительский продукт, характеризующийся относительно коротким жизненным циклом или целая технологическая сфера или индустрия, развивающаяся десятилетиями под воздействием самых разнообразных факторов. При этом будущее, прогнозное состояние объекта уже экспертно задано, дорожная карта только наглядно отражает путь его достижения. 
Все дорожные карты вне зависимости от характера объекта картирования должны чётко демонстрировать экономический эффект от их выполнения и обосновывать оптимальность предлагаемых альтернатив развития именно с позиций экономической эффективности использования ресурсов в каждой точке принятия решений. 
Все дорожные карты являются достаточно дорогим инструментом планирования. Поскольку составление и реализация любого долгосрочного плана всегда связаны с рисками самой различной природы, для создания дорожной карты необходимо формирование целой рабочей группы, в которую должны входить специалисты самого разнообразного профиля – футурологи, учёные, финансисты, технологи, социологи, маркетологи и многие другие, причём в зависимости от масштаба объекта картирования количество специалистов может существенно различаться. 
Дорожная карта является интерактивным инструментом, позволяющим немедленно вносить какие-либо изменения и уточнять сценарии развития объекта. 
В России дорожное картирование пока не очень распространенный инструмент планирования [4], поэтому как таковые унифицированные методические подходы и алгоритмы формирования дорожных карт еще не сформированы, структура и форма данного документа жёстко не заданы, а весь процесс картирования отличается высокой степенью творчества. 

Зачем создавать дорожные карты? 
Дорожные карты создаются не только для наглядного представления информации о возможных альтернативах развития объекта картирования и упрощения принятия управленческих решений. Сам по себе процесс формирования дорожной карты – это некая ревизия имеющегося потенциала развития изучаемого объекта, обнаружение узких мест, угроз и возможностей роста, потребности в ресурсном обеспечении и т.д. Причём осуществляется этот анализ на основании многоаспектного экспертного обсуждения рассматриваемого объекта людьми самой разной специализации. 
Создание дорожной карты – это, прежде всего, эффективное планирование всех областей и факторов, которые задействованы в развитии продуктовой линии. Дорожные карты включают такую точную характеристику, как время. Создание дорожных карт помогает руководителям компании удостовериться в том, что в нужный момент они будут обладать технологиями и мощностями, необходимыми для осуществления своей стратегии и планов. Дорожные карты являются связующим звеном между стратегией бизнеса, данными о рынке и технологическими решениями. С помощью дорожных карт обнаруживаются пробелы (недочёты) в планах компании, что позволяет избежать, а не решать возможные проблемы в будущем. На каждом этапе процесса создания дорожной карты акцент делается на нескольких самых важных аспектах: потребность покупателей и ее динамика, инвестиции в технологии и т.д. Таким образом, удается использовать время и ресурсы самым разумным образом. С помощью дорожных карт удается ставить более реалистичные цели. Дорожная карта вырабатывает своеобразный «путеводитель» для руководителей компании, позволяя, таким образом, идентифицировать промежуточные результаты и корректировать направления деятельности. Совместное использование нескольких дорожных карт позволяет стратегически использовать технологии во всей товарной специализации компании. Создание дорожных карт подразумевает обмен информацией между представителями организации, покупателями, поставщиками и другими заинтересованными в развитии объекта картирования сторонами. Используя дорожную карту, можно весьма доступно объяснить как поставщикам, так и покупателям, в каком направлении движется компания. Формирование дорожной карты требует создания группы разработчиков. Процесс дорожного картирования формирует внутри группы общее понимание объекта и владение планом его развития. Составление дорожных продуктово-технологических карт полезно не только отечественным производственным компаниям, планирующим собственное развитие, но и научно-исследовательским организациям. 


Дорожное технологическое картирование как инструмент государственного планирования технологического развития 
Прогностические возможности технологического дорожного картирования [9] могут быть применены в процессе формирования приоритетов государственной научно-технической политики в той или иной сфере, а также в ходе планирования мероприятий по её реализации. 
Поскольку технологическая дорожная карта является по своей сути сценарием, планом действий, она предоставляет возможность взаимно увязать во времени государственные меры по развитию той или иной научно-технологической области. 
В нашем государстве как таковые технологические платформы не сформированы и не закреплены законодательно, а неким их аналогом в части концентрации государственных ресурсов и усилий являются приоритетные направления науки, технологий и техники Российской Федерации, а также перечень критических технологий Российской Федерации. Все они утверждаются Президентом Российской Федерации [10] по рекомендации Координационного совета (рабочей группы Минобранауки) не реже одного раза в четыре года. При этом формирование и корректировка перечня критических технологий предусматривается на основании анализа предварительной экспертной информации о важнейших инновационных продуктах [11] и технологиях, предположительно имеющих решающее значение для создания этих продуктов в течение ближайших 10 лет [12]. В число опрашиваемых экспертов входят авториртетнейшие представители научного (академического, образовательного, отраслевого) и производственного секторов. 
.

В заключение отметим, что технологическая дорожная карта является «мягким» инструментом прогнозирования и государственного управления развитием технологий. Она не лишена недостатков, в частности, она достаточно дорога, сложна, поскольку требует углублённой экспертизы и достаточно длительного времени на разработку, что делает её неприменимой или ограниченно применимой для динамично развивающихся технологических областей.

----------


## Рамоновна

04_Алашкевич М_Ю_ Бюджетная политик в отраслях социальной сферы.ppt

Очень интересная презентация МИНТРУДа

----------


## Гульнур

У нас первый этап пошел в ход. Нам на 10% повысили зарплату с сентября.  Но про дальнейшее повышение молчат. Сами боятся этого, потому что оно потянет за собой большое сокращение в сети.  :Tu: 
И  зарплату повысили только специалистам, а обслуживающий персонал остался без надбавки. И конечно же это вызывает массу недовольства

----------


## Taskultura

У нас в Красноярском крае с 1 июля уже действует НСОТ (новая система оплаты труда), такая же система как и у педагогов - разработаны критерии для получения стимулирующих выплат, создана комиссия. Вот у нас в РДК - с одной стороны обрадовались этой надбавке, т.е. получается - кто работает, тот и получает, а с другой стороны начались конфликты, что влияет на качество работы. А вот на селе, где клубы находятся на попечении администраций сельсоветов так вообще проблемы, главам не нравится, что директора стали получать больше.

----------


## Гумочка

> А вот на селе, где клубы находятся на попечении администраций сельсоветов так вообще проблемы, главам не нравится, что директора стали получать больше.


Я одна из многих сельских работников культуры. Стимулирующие, или как у нас прописано "интенсивность работы" введена с начала этого года. В начале года собрал директор наш коллектив и рассказал как это будет выглядеть: директор получает 100% надбавку просто за то, что он директор. Худрук получает 50% оклада надбавки, вне зависимости от того провела она хоть одно мероприятие или нет. Все остальные получают от 20% до 35%. Документовед ведёт журнальчик учёта наших мероприятий... но там практически только моя фамилия. Я не хвастаюсь, нет... наоборот, думаю, как разрулить эту ситуацию... "У тебя лучше всех получается организовывать и проводить мероприятия" - говорит мне директор на мой вопрос почему я выполняю работу худрука. Я простая заведующая библиотекой... и в отличии от худрука изучаю новые сайты, общаюсь с коллегами на форуме, прошу помощи в проведении тех или иных праздников, а не перелистываю пожелтевшие листочки сценариев 25-летней давности... Получаю несчастные 35%, когда худрук "сидя ровно" имеет 50% просто за то, что она худрук... И глава администрации не перестаёт совать нос в нашу работу и контролировать её... видите ли мы получаем тааакие деньжищи!!! Я свои 9000 тысяч отрабатываю по полной!!! даже сверх... Нет, я ничего личного  не имею против нашего худрука... просто как-то это не правильно...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Нет, я ничего личного  не имею против нашего худрука... просто как-то это не правильно...


При переходе на эффективный контракт у вас есть возможность исправить ситуацию- в нем должно быть прописано ВСЕ ДО МАЛЕЙШИХ ДЕТАЛЕЙ- что вы должны делать по должностным обязанностям, за что можете получить надбавку и в каком размере.

----------


## Наташкин

> При переходе на эффективный контракт у вас есть возможность исправить ситуацию-


Да ситуацию можно исправить, но только на бумаге. Потому, что в селах, ничего не измениться, как работали по старинке так и будут. За копеечную зарплату. Я работаю худ.руком, у нас районный центр культуры, имеем статус юр. лица уже год. Под нашим началом, районный метод.центр и сельские клубы. Но ничего не изменилось, т. к. начальник ОК не хочет отпускать от себя лакомый кусочек.  :Yes4: 
Все же зависит от бюджета на местах. Как решит глава так и будет...грядут сокращения...и выживет только действительно сильнейший. 
Так, что уважаемые работники культуры, надо крепиться и бороться. :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Все же зависит от бюджета на местах.


Это так. И вот главная проблема: сократив 5 клубов по району, у других фонд оплаты труда* не повышается....*

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, Одно время говорили об оплате труда культработников не по ЕТС, и не по разрядам, а по другим критериям. Этого ещё нет? Или у же кто-то работает по новым критериям оценки специалистов.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна, Одно время говорили об оплате труда культработников не по ЕТС, и не по разрядам, а по другим критериям. Этого ещё нет? Или у же кто-то работает по новым критериям оценки специалистов.


Мы перешли с ЕТС в 2009 году- на НСОТ. А теперь будем переходить на эффективные контракты и профессиональные стандарты.

----------


## anna.kiseleva.81

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! НСОТ - наболевшая тема, а для маленьких сельских клубов - особенно. Просили разъяснения в отделе культуры - тишина!!! Помогите с критериями оценки творческих специалистов для сельского ДК! Заранее очень признательна!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

Повышение у нас будет на 10% с января...итого...директор СДК 7200...худ.рук.5800...да...а работы всё больше и больше и бумаг новых для заполнения...копейки...это в то время когда дипутаты получают сотни тысяч...их бы в нашу шкуру да детей побольше для воспитания!

----------


## ksuh

Работаю директором ДК, про новые формы оплаты труда только слышала, даже не знаю как будет лучше. Хотя подозреваю, что работникам культуры все равно лучше не будет. Наш клуб еще не получил статус юр. лица, потому что так решил глава администрации, а нам так еще и удобней, как под крылышком, да и проблем меньше. С этими новыми статусами одна головная боль, а зарплаты все те же

----------


## Опилат

Работаю художественным руководителем в сельском Доме культуры. С первого января 2012 года сами разрабатывали критерии оценочных листов на 30% повышение оплаты труда за высокое качество работы специалистов. Вместе с руководителями- для каждого кружка свои критерии. Потом утвердили их приказом. Каждый месяц количество баллов у всех разное, но каждый специалист заполняет свой оценочный лист и предоставляет подтверждение баллов документально. Все это слишком заморочно. Лучше бы увеличили всем должностные оклады. Всем было бы проще. Хотелось бы узнать, какими критериями руководствуются в другихДК. Свои кретерии напишу чуть позже.

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас тоже есть критерии эффективности. Но не было надтарифного фонда- и не могли применять эту форму. Просто сделали всем, кто действительно РАБОТАЕТ, % надбавки к зарплате. С нового года планируем увеличить ФОТ и сделать надтарифный. Вот тогда наши критерии заработают. Обещаю их выложить.

----------


## valentinka79

Ох, девоньки! Сегодня дали ознакомится с переходом на новую оплату труда....капец...ничего хорошего не будет, как сидели без денег так и будем сидеть, слава богу что хоть меньше они не имеют права платить.

----------


## Наташкин

> Сегодня дали ознакомится с переходом на новую оплату труда....капец...ничего хорошего не будет


А, что на 30 % не поднимут, как обещал президент?

----------


## вокся

> капец...ничего хорошего не будет


А у меня почему-то самые радужные мысли по этому поводу. Я ориентируюсь по своему мужу учителю и коллегам с музыкалки  и художки. Мы на НСОТ перешли с 1 января 2013 г. Точно знаю, что все более-менее устаканится только к лету. Но так же точно знаю, "город будет, я знаю - саду цвесть".  :Meeting:

----------


## ksuh

Президент приказал повысить зарплаты, но не сказал каким образом, рекамендуют провести реорганизацию, думаю это закончится сокращением.

----------


## вера денисенко

> А, что на 30 % не поднимут, как обещал президент?


эти 30% будут платиться по усмотрению администрации...нам так сказали,10 января на совещании...а так как денег на культуру нет...то чтобы как-то они появились будут менять название должности худ рук будет переименован в организатора...вот так...государству культура не нужна....

----------


## Рамоновна

> худ рук будет переименован в организатора...


Нет у нас такой должности. Есть КУЛЬТОРГАНИЗАТОР. Это важно. Даже если сейчас у вас нет коммунальных льгот, они могут появиться, и тогда всплывет несоответствие...

----------


## ksuh

А чем может помочь переименование должности, как это повлияет на зарплату?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Есть КУЛЬТОРГАНИЗАТОР. Это важно.


Ир,значит это лучше?

----------


## лариса львовна

> А чем может помочь переименование должности, как это повлияет на зарплату?


культорганизатор и заведущая это по старому худ.рук. и директор у нас в некоторых районах уже 3 года как поменяли...у нас пока по старому...что у них изменилось?стали платить дополнительно проценты от выполненной работы...я завидую даже...потрудился,получил,а у меня в районе премию не платят сидим на голом окладе...вот и подумаешь...кто-то проводит только то на что деньги выделяют и всё...смысл рваться?!
в этом году приходил глава района на семинар,сказал,что сокращений в этом году не будет,работаем в том же составе...но денег на проведение мероприятий будет меньше,чем в том году...одним словом зачем выделять деньги,если нам зарплату платят?на неё и проводи...хочется бежать...но куда?То что живу в маленьком селе не значит ,что денег на мероприятия не надо ...всё тоже самое и костюмы шью(на свои) и чаепития устраиваю и программы спонсирую...а как громко звучит...спонсор депутат земского собрания (мой муж)  только вы не думайте что ему зарплату платят,нет,такие ещё и на свои деньги в район приезжают и на совещаниях сидят.Да и богатыми нас не назовёшь...многодетная семья со статусом малоимущие,я-директор СДК,муж-электрик...эх...понесло меня..наверно от выпитого у Веры Денисенко столом))))))))))))))))))
скоро семинар в конце месяца...зарплата в феврале...поживём увидим.

----------


## вера денисенко

> о что живу в маленьком селе не значит ,что денег на мероприятия не надо ...всё тоже самое и костюмы шью(на свои) и чаепития устраиваю и программы спонсирую..


всё тоже самое...моему театру уже 18 лет...и за все годы ничего....всё сама...спасибо мужу...он никогда не спрашивает какая у меня зарплата и куда дела деньги...а когда сама уже начинаю сама себя за это ругать...ведь от семьи отрываю,он меня успокаивает....вот так и живём...



> а у меня в районе премию не платят сидим на голом окладе..


а сколько зарплата?

----------


## лариса львовна

> а сколько зарплата?


сейчас 6300-6500р

----------


## Алла и Александр

А нам зарплату повысили еще в сентябре. На 30%. Прибавка приличная. Правда вот с январской зарплатой пока непонятки: то ли вовремя дадут, то ли задержат, как в прошлом году, на 2.5 недели. Денег в бюджете нет, все берут кредиты. Но одно хорошо - сокращений не предвидится.

----------


## Алла и Александр

:Smile3:

----------


## Натник

Алла, что за смайлик??? а где информативное сообщение??? :Grin: 

у нас тоже в сентябре подняли з/п на 30 %, но только специалистам культуры, обслуживающему персоналу подняли  ли с 1 октября на 6 %..вроде бы остальные 24  % будут растягивать до 14 года...

----------


## ksuh

Девочки разве можно на такую зарплату жить и сколько можно на свои деньги проводить мероприяти?   Я отказалась от этой практики надоело, сколько дали денег такие и будут мероприятия, еще стараемся подработать.

----------


## лариса львовна

> сколько дали денег такие и будут мероприятия,


живя в маленьком селе не стыдно ходить по улице?в спину плевать не будут? если по такому принципу работать,то мне надо провести в этом году рождество,масленицу,9 мая,день пожилого и новый год))))))))))
без денег провожу детские мероприятия... вот к примеру план на февраль.... http://files.mail.ru/DC53442BEADE4EA69CEE6AF0D85AC5F2  как я выкручиваюсь из того,что нет денег...покупаю призы на свои (я же знаю сколько примерно придет народу...не больше чем на 400 руб) затем продаю билеты например на 16 февраля на день влюблённых(по плану) вот итог))))))) билеты проданы,народ отдохнул,мероприятие провела,деньги вернула))))))))
Детские мероприятия проходят по другому...за участие и правильные ответы даю жетоны,а в конце месяца,когда есть хоть какая-то спонсорская денежка в руках,бегу в магазин и покупаю призы и устраиваю чаепитие с награждением...выкручиваюсь как могу)))))на масштабные приходится свои вкладывать...материал на костюмы и так разное...вот я всегда говорю,что я больная))))))) а за культуру нашу нищую обидно...

----------


## Наташкин

> билеты проданы,народ отдохнул,мероприятие провела,деньги вернула))))))))


А деньги с билетов, вы не сдаете?

----------


## лариса львовна

> деньги с билетов


у нас с этим по старинке) предложила открыть спец.счёт ...за дискотеки,сдачу в аренду и др..
мне сказали,что им что из-за меня морочится...больших доходов нет...
так что у меня по старому)взяла билеты под роспись... продала...принесла на эту сумму накладных и всё))))))))))

----------


## Наташкин

> взяла билеты под роспись... продала...принесла на эту сумму накладных и всё)))))))))


Как всё-таки в культуре всё запущено :Blink: 
У нас с этим строго, всё до копейки отдай. Сначала получить билеты, потом сдать деньги и корешки от билетов, потом всё через банк, и можно получать и тратить, за вычетом разных налогов.

----------


## вокся

> живя в маленьком селе не стыдно ходить по улице?в спину плевать не будут?


А вот знаете, иногда уже и пофиг: плюнут или нет! У меня в РДК есть спецсчет, на котором есть какая-никакая копейка. Выкрутимся. А вот как специалист по работе с молодежью (что является моей основной работой), я в полной...засаде((( в этом году на программу "Молодежь района" поставили 12!!!!!!! тысяч. Это о чем? У меня январь прошел никак... Нет денег. У меня на 17 февраля запланировано районное мероприятие. Денег нет. И у меня нет внебюджета. Я - комитет, и комитет казенное учреждение. "Ищите спонсоров!" Стоит мне о них тут сильно распыляться?...  Мне потратить свои деньги на Дипломы, призы, минералку за кулисы? А я еще декабрьскую зарплату не получила. ррррррр..... Смотрю на нашего начальника отдела по спорту... Идет зона сплошным потоком, отборочные на спартакиаду, постоянные выезды... А денег тоже никто не дает. Ладно у меня дети, адекватная молодежь... А его хоккеисты и самбисты каждый день на части рвут.... И тоже человек работает практически за спасибо... 
Да мы покупаем за свои иногда. Но когда потом я не могу в магазине купить ребенку его любимые вкусняшки, потому что у меня через неделю награждение и срочно надо было сделать сделать взнос за изготовление медалей, меня начинают терзать смутные сомнения... Моему ребенку никто, кроме меня, вкусняшку не купит. Уж глава района точно.

----------


## Натали5

М-да уж! Везде одинаковое отношение к культуре........... Работу подавай на высшем уровне, а финансирование-ноль. Был у нас еще в советское время один руководитель, у которого дежурной фразой была "С деньгами и дурак сможет работать, а вы попробуйте БЕЗ денег!"  Прошло много лет, а его последователи до сих пор держат эту дурацкую фразу за лозунг! А ИМ слабо работать БЕЗ денег?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А ИМ слабо работать БЕЗ денег?


Популярные ответы администрации:
1. Денег нет
2. С деньгами и дурак сможет  сделать, а вы без денег попробуйте.
3. Выкручивайтесь, но денег нет, а мероприятие провести надо.)))

Добавляйте список ваших популярных ответов )))

А мы, к сожалению или к счастью, приучили своих детей к мероприятиям без призов. На день защиты детей нам предприниматели дают 2 коробки мороженого. Дешево и сердито - всем хватает и дети очень довольны. Дипломы и грамоты я печатаю сама. Только на значимые мероприятия покупаем рамки, а то так просто вручаем. 

Есть спецсчет, но оттуда на мероприятия не берем.

----------


## лариса львовна

> Дипломы и грамоты я печатаю сама.


так же делаю и я)))) к "моим " грамотам привыкли))))))))) вспомните девчёнки как было в культуре 10 лет назад! Денег выделяли на большие мероприятия...новый год,масленица,9 мая...вот и сейчас мы вернулись к этому...тогда за участие в играх и конкурсах ничего не давали...вот и сейчас вернулись в те времена,только народ привык к поощрениям...
а дети привыкли к звёздочкам и жетончикам...взрослые на вечера отдыха сами складываются... как в своё время за палочку в колхозах работали...эх,Россия!

----------


## ksuh

А я думаю, что пока есть люди готовые проводить мероприятия за свои деньги, этим будут пользоваться наши власти. Как-то надо менять своё отношение к этому вопросу, и я лучше куплю своему ребенку вкусняшку. Как бы не любили мы свою работу, а семья все-таки важнее.

----------


## Lena65

> Есть спецсчет, но оттуда на мероприятия не берем.


 Алла, а Вы со спец счёта поощряете специалистов? Если да - то просьба скинуть Положение (именно о стимулирование из средств спец.счёта) от которого отталкиваетесь... у меня с этим проблема...... maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## valentinka79

> А, что на 30 % не поднимут, как обещал президент?


К сожалению не каких 30% мы не увидим, нам методистам поднимут только на 10 %

----------


## valentinka79

> А у меня почему-то самые радужные мысли по этому поводу. Я ориентируюсь по своему мужу учителю и коллегам с музыкалки  и художки. Мы на НСОТ перешли с 1 января 2013 г. Точно знаю, что все более-менее устаканится только к лету. Но так же точно знаю, "город будет, я знаю - саду цвесть".


наша культура далеко по зарплате от учителей и педагогов по музыкалке лично у нас. У них зарплата 10тыс. и более, а у нас такую директор получает только. У меня например методиста по работе с детьми и подростками + руководитель 2-х кружков, помимо детских программ концертные программы, а з\п будет теперь по новому 5600 была 4800-5000. Вот и скажите что хорошего стало.

----------


## вокся

> вспомните девчёнки как было в культуре 10 лет назад!


Я не помню, девочки, как было 10 лет назад. Я знаю, как должно быть.  не так, как сейчас. 
Работа ведь не заключается только в проведении мероприятий для детей и взрослых. А как работать кружкам? Если есть театральный кружок? Или, того хуже, ВИА? На какие деньги делать декорации? Рисовать на ватмане? Переделывать из шторок Олабитекс? Пользоваться тем, что нам досталось по наследству от работающих еще во времена Царя Гороха?  Я не хочу. Не люблю слово "совдепия", но в данном и подобном случаях - это она.  Надо расти, развиваться. а это возможно только при наличие технологий и возможностей. 
К нам ходят дети. Мы им говорим со сцены, на занятиях высокие слова про культуру, патриотизм... И выпускаем к детям Деда Мороза  с бородой из советской мочалки... В этом году я имела несчастье видеть Деда Мороза в банном халате, обшитом мишурой  4 руб. за штуку... :Scare: 
Я вполне могу допустить, но не могу с этим согласиться, что в маленьких селах, на камерных мероприятиях допустимы и жетоны, и грамоты, напечатанные на ч/б принтере... Районное мероприятие не может быть таковым ни в коем случае! Диплом, который ребенок получает должен не только называться Дипломом. Он должен и выглядеть так. 
Я всегда и себе, и своему ребенку, и своим коллегам говорю "Требуешь - соответствуй!" Чаще это говорите тем, кто с вас что-то требует.

----------


## Svetlanuska

А у нас собираются поднять зарплату до 12600руб, опять не всем, такая зарплата должна быть средней по учреждению. То есть у директора она может быть 15000р, а у остальных может быть и 5000р. И опять же зарплату поднять, а фонд зарплаты не увеличивается, соответственно: оптимизация, сокращение, вывод персонала за штат (т.е. работать по срочному трудовому договору). Короче постановление президента палка о двух концах. С одной стороны вроде бы и зарплату повысят, с другой можешь совсем лишиться работы.

----------


## вокся

> Вот и скажите что хорошего стало.


Я писала про свои ожидания.  :Aga: 
Да, зарплаты - не фонтан. Но у меня руководитель кружка получает около 7500. И это без требований к образованию и квалификации. Худрук больше десятки. И это стало возможным только в этом году, после перехода на НСОТ. 
Как-то меня это радует.

----------


## Натник

> Популярные ответы администрации:
> 1. Денег нет
> 2. С деньгами и дурак сможет сделать, а вы без денег попробуйте.
> 3. Выкручивайтесь, но денег нет, а мероприятие провести надо.)))
> 
> Добавляйте список ваших популярных ответов )))


песни хоть тресни, а жрать не проси...(бывший глава района любил нам говорить)





> Я вполне могу допустить, но не могу с этим согласиться, что в маленьких селах, на камерных мероприятиях допустимы и жетоны, и грамоты, напечатанные на ч/б принтере... Районное мероприятие не может быть таковым ни в коем случае! Диплом, который ребенок получает должен не только называться Дипломом. Он должен и выглядеть так.


 :Ok: 




> Я всегда и себе, и своему ребенку, и своим коллегам говорю "Требуешь - соответствуй!" Чаще это говорите тем, кто с вас что-то требует.


* я себе* и своим сотрудникам всегда говорю, что бы требовать работу - надо создать сначала условия... новому главе тоже говорю... :Smile3:

----------


## вокся

Вопрос не про Новую зарплату. 




> У меня например методиста по работе с детьми и подростками


у вас есть отдельные методисты на каждое направление работы?

----------


## лариса львовна

> Я вполне могу допустить, но не могу с этим согласиться,


или так или никак...извините девчёнки,но чем городские лучше деревенских? что же теперь для них ничего не проводить и жить с лозунгом нет денег нет мероприятия?извините...это не по мне...у нас в селе дет.сада нет и дошколята рады прийти в ДК на любое мероприятие пообщаться...проблема на селе огромная...знаю это на своей шкурке...воспитываю 14,9,6 и 2 летних детей... а они рады этим грамотам) и рады каждой звёздочке...а самое главное ,что уходят от меня с какими то новыми знаниями,которые я им даю в игровой форме)

----------


## Леди N

> Алла, а Вы со спец счёта поощряете специалистов? Если да - то просьба скинуть Положение (именно о стимулирование из средств спец.счёта) от которого отталкиваетесь... у меня с этим проблема...... maikova_elena@mail.ru


У нас тоже есть счёт по предпринимательской уставной деятельности- ден. средства с него тратим на развитие и на некоторые налоги.... на поощрение сотрудников- только экономия зарплаты.... И... МЫ... СОВЕРШЕННО .. НЕ МОЖЕМ.. ПОЖАЛОВАТЬСЯ НА ....НЕВНИМАНИЕ УЧРЕДИТЕЛЯ! нАША ГЛАВА- БЕССМЕННЫЙ ПРЕДСЕДАТЕЛЬ ВСЕХ НАШИХ (7) ФЕСТИВАЛЕЙ....И ВСЕХ НАШИХ ПРЕМЬЕР!! ОНА- НЕ СЛУЧАЙНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК НА СВОЁМ РАБОЧЕМ МЕСТЕ.... И ДО КУЛЬТУРЫ ЕЙ ДЕЛО ЕСТЬ...

СОЧУВСТВУЮ ВСЕМ, У КОГО НЕ ТАК :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, а Вы со спец счёта поощряете специалистов? Если да - то просьба скинуть Положение (именно о стимулирование из средств спец.счёта) от которого отталкиваетесь... у меня с этим проблема...... maikova_elena@mail.ru


Лена, добрый день! Вчера не заметила твоего сообщения. Дело в том, что мы со спецсчета выплачиваем зарплату только тем, кто эти деньги зарабатывает, т.е. - руководителям кружков, руководителю дискотеки, кассиру-контролеру. Остальные деньги у нас идут на развитие ДК. И мы ни с кем не согласовываем куда и на что нам потратить деньги.  Мы ставим в известность только главу нашего поселения о том, что хотим приобрести. Договора мы заключаем с руководителями платных кружков и услуг.Если нужно - сейчас отправлю тебе. Денег мы зарабатываем, конечно немного, но это что с чем сравнивать. В конце года смогли купить себе новый микшерный пульт за 16000. А заработали всего 40000. Минус отсюда зарплата и налоги, где-то процентов 40.

----------


## valentinka79

> Вопрос не про Новую зарплату. 
> 
> 
> у вас есть отдельные методисты на каждое направление работы?


 да у нас есть методист по народному творчеству у нее чставка 0,75(из-за низкой загруженности), есть ведущий методист по КПР, ну и собственно я методист по работе с детьми и подростками.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Вчера была на семинаре...да...зарплату минимальную прибавят с 1 февраля(техничка,истопник)и будет 5208р...а наша зарплата останется без изменений...худ.рук-5130,директор-6300-6500р...методисты (тет на тет)сказали грядёт сокращение,т.к.повышение планируется на 30%,но кому?не ясно...слов нет...когда же на культуру обратят внимание?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> зарплату минимальную прибавят с 1 февраля(техничка,истопник)и будет 5208р..


Ларис, а вы что в другом государстве живете? Ведь по всей стране *"с 1 января 2013 года МРОТ будет повышен на 12,9% с нынешних 4611 рублей до 5205 рублей."  
*Почему же у вас с 1 февраля? Это незаконно.

----------


## лариса львовна

> Почему же у вас с 1 февраля? Это незаконно.


Даже и не знаю что сказать...живём вроде все в РОССИИ ,законы одни и те же,но исполняют у нас всегда с большим опазданием...и публикация в газете неделю назад вышла...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Даже и не знаю что сказать...живём вроде все в РОССИИ ,законы одни и те же,но исполняют у нас всегда с большим опазданием...и публикация в газете неделю назад вышла...


У всех, кому не заплатили повышенные 5208, в феврале будет перерасчет (наши, например, позно распоряжение получили) Если нет-то это ГРУБОЕ нарушение!!!

----------


## ksuh

Девочки а как же повышение зарплаты культработникам на 30%, значит 30 + 12,9 - так?

----------


## Наташкин

> повышение зарплаты культработникам на 30%, значит 30 + 12,9 - так?




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса львовна

> У всех, кому не заплатили повышенные 5208, в феврале будет перерасчет (наши, например, позно распоряжение получили)


Ирина!У нас тоже всегда поздно всё получают...из-за этого когда все работают с какими -то изменениями,у нас только готовят документы...поэтому я и написала ,что с 1 февраля...

----------


## valentinka79

Девоньки у нас техничкам подняли зарплату до 4527 как они мне сказали. Тоесть у них даже положенного минимума нет

----------


## Рамоновна

*valentinka79*, значит, на ваш Алтайский край не распространяются решения Минтруда и Минфина...

----------


## вера денисенко

*Рамоновна*, Ир,скажи пожалуйста ты сама сайт делала? и как его можно сделать самой,но бесплатно?

----------


## Рамоновна

*вера денисенко*, сама, методом "тыка". Но в Яндексе все вполне доступно и понятно

----------


## Юлия Влад

Всем добрый день! Интересны ваши мнения по поводу повышения зар.платы работникам культуры. Поделюсь опытом Республики Татарстан: мы перешли на НСОТ с 1 октября 2012 года, сразу оговорюсь только повышение коснулось муниципальные бюджетные учреждения, а вот муниципальные казенные учреждения этого не коснулось. очень конечно обидно что казенные не вошли на повышение, т.е. всем Управлениям культуры повышение было только 6% как всем служащим с 1 октября 2012 года ( т.е. нам управленческому аппарату подняли зарплату грубо говоря от 300 до 500 руб.). что касается бюджетных учреждений - это КДУ городские и сельские, библиотеки, кинематографии - им подняли от 12 до 16% в зависимости от группы, но это очень существенно по некоторым должностям от 2000 руб. и выше, особенно у нас хороший пример это сельские работники культуры. с 1 января 2013 года прошло еще очередное повышение зарпалаты работникам культуры муниципальных бюджетных учреждений - теперь уже учитывалось высшее образование + пересмотрели стаж ( был максим.6-7%) от 10 до 40%, повышение очень существенное прошло. Могу сказать что наши директора СДК или зав.клубами стали получать зарплату ( имея высшее образование + даже небольшой стаж) от 12000 до 15000 руб. Я думаю что все таки движение вперед по повышению заработной платы пошло вперед намного, ждем лето, еще обещают. Одно пока расстраивает что мы главные специалисты Управления культуры стали меньше сельских работников получать, при этом имея все высшее образование ведомственные награды стаж огромный, что ж порадуемся за сельских работников культуры!!!!

----------


## Наташкин

*Юлия Влад*, Вливайтесь в компанию клубных работников, специалисты с управления культуры нам нужны, тем более с таким стажем работы. Будем друг у друга учиться. Ждем в беседке культработников http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=92950&page=268

----------


## Рамоновна

*Юлия Влад*, будем рады общению

----------


## TUDASHA

Говорят, что на совещании с начальниками управлений культуры наш "замечательный" министр сказал, что денег на повышение нет. А чтобы выполнить указ Президента Путина часть возьмут из федерального бюджета, часть из республиканского, а остальные платите, мол, со своих спецсчетов. Обалдеть!!!! Ладно районные дома культуры, городские там, а обычные сельские-то как? В деревне если 5000 за месяц доход смогли сделать - это уже хорошо.

----------


## Наташкин

*TUDASHA*, А вот и коллега с Удмуртии, давайте знакомиться. 



> Ладно районные дома культуры


Мы Районный центр культуры, но все равно не сможем заработать себе на з.плату, т.к почти все мероприятия проходят бесплатно, кроме дискотек, на которые молодежь не ходит. Идут в кафешки где есть спиртное... А мы за трезвый образ жизни. Учить надо нашу молодежь культурно отдыхать. Понимаю дело трудное, но надо.
*Алла и Александр*, да Алла зал вы порвали, но только одно но, нельзя на сцену выходить в сапогах, только без обид,  :Blush2:  да наверное и нет твоей вины в этом.

----------


## TUDASHA

Нам полегче, у нас 1 100 000, те же расходы, что и у всех, но даже с такой суммы добавок для 27 штатных на весь год не хватит (((( Так что оторвано наше руководство от села сильнее, чем когда-либо....

----------


## Наташкин

> Нам полегче, у нас 1 100 000, те же расходы


Не то слово полегче, намного легче. 
*TUDASHA*, какой район, ты так и не написала, или это секрет  :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Сегодня была на семинаре и вот что сказали насчёт зарплаты...средняя будет с 1 апреля 10 тыс.Это произошло за счёт сокращения 3 клубов и 3 библиотек...сокращения будут каждый год,т.к. к 2018 году зарплату надо повысить до 38 тыс...только мы сельские до этого и не доживём...сократят ... зарплату то подняли,но и требования тоже...там где сократились клубы в этих селах надо будет проводить и новый год,масленицу,9 мая,день пожилого,день матери,день села тем Домам культуры к которым их прикрепят...и летнюю детскую площадку в этом году надо будет организовать на все 3 месяца...сократили совместительство у некоторых...там где закрыли библиотеки девчёнкам не позавидуешь...теперь они ещё и зав.библиотекой стали...одним словом зарплата больше и требований тоже...
Теперь я тоже работаю одна,хотя ставка ещё есть,но не вам объяснять как это так бывает)) работу в соседнем селе вела всегда...хорошо,что пока зав.библиотекой не стала)) раз в месяц провожу мероприятие в школе...хотя там есть свой Дом культуры...мне всегда там рады и учителя и дети))в соседнем селе ждут с концертом к 9 мая)) и приятно что приезжаешь в эти сёла и за спиной слышу:"У неё интересно,а ребятишки как её любят",а в глаза говорят :"Знаем,знаем у тебя всегда весело и много чего проводишь,нам бы тебя к нам в ДК"а когда со смотра ехали дети из соседнего села приятные слова сказали)) У вас вон как,не то что у нас...как это не так? А вы всегда и танцы учите и песни поёте и поделки делаете,а нас только к празднику собрали... Девочки!!!Да после таких слов "больной человек" летит на работу)) сидит в инете и ищет что-то новое и не считает рабочее время))ночами качает с инета материал или шьёт)) А здесь на форуме собираются именно такие неравнодушные к культуре люди!Дай Вам Бог всем здоровья и сил в нашей на первый взгляд лёгкую работу!!!
Зарплату прибавили ура!ура!ура!

----------


## anna.kiseleva.81

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! А нас сегодня администрация обрадовала - стимулирующей больше не будет, т.к. не хватает средств на зарплату! Вот так......

----------


## девушка с севера

У нас такая история с января, получаем с каждым месяцем все меньше и меньше, хотя у нас самая большая зарплата по району считается, сколько же остальные тогда получают..... Скоро будем работать на голом энтузиазме

----------


## Гульнур

> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! А нас сегодня администрация обрадовала - стимулирующей больше не будет, т.к. не хватает средств на зарплату! Вот так......


Мы уже с января работаем без стимулирующих. Голый оклад + стажевые. раньше хоть стажевые были побольше, а сейчас потолок - 20%.

----------


## valentinka79

Девочки, сегодня получила расчетку за март и обратила внимание на оклад он стал меньше 3800 с копейками, хотя раньше до перехода на новую оплату был 4800 с копейками. Может ли оклад быть меньше положеного прожиточного минимума? Почему понизили оклад и на пониженый сделали стимулирующие+ районный коэффициент 20%+ стажевые+персональный коэффициент+сложность. Объясните как должно быть правильно? Порывшись в инете вот что нашла: 
...размеры тарифных ставок, окладов (должностных окладов), как и базовых окладов (базовых должностных окладов), базовых ставок заработной платы, определяющие месячную заработную плату работников, полностью отработавших за этот период норму рабочего времени и выполнивших нормы труда (трудовые обязанности) в нормальных условиях труда, не могут быть ниже минимального размера оплаты труда, указанного в части первой ст.133 Трудового кодекса, также без учета компенсационных, стимулирующих, а равно социальных выплат, которые, в свою очередь, могут устанавливаться работникам лишь свыше названного минимального размера оплаты труда.
Девочки, что вы думаете по этому поводу???

----------


## Наташкин

> стал меньше 3800 с копейками, хотя раньше до перехода на новую оплату был 4800 с копейками


У вас есть трудовой договор? там должен быть прописан основной оклад, и если его меняют, то должен быть приказ, в связи с чем меняют. Но это у нас так делается, а как у других это темный лес, в каждом регионе свои заморочки.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> У вас есть трудовой договор? там должен быть прописан основной оклад, и если его меняют, то должен быть приказ, в связи с чем меняют. Но это у нас так делается, а как у других это темный лес, в каждом регионе свои заморочки.


А еще в обязательном порядке пишется Доп.соглашение к трудовому договору об изменении любого пункта договора. В том числе и зарплаты. Доп.соглашение, как и сам договор, подписывается директором и работником.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Девочки, что вы думаете по этому поводу???


У нас тоже есть ставки ниже прожиточного уровня. Но... ту разницу, которая не хватает до минимальной заработной платы кто-то, непонятно кто, компенсирует, и работник получает минималку. Это хорошо действует для технического персонала. А у творческих работников разница небольшая, а то и нет ее вовсе.

----------


## valentinka79

Нас устно обо всем уведомили и о том что мы ознакомились с переходом расписались но не какого доп. соглашения не было и приказа тоже не было, все было устно сказано.

----------


## valentinka79

Девочки вот еще вопрос про дорожные карты. Наш директор их получила но мы их и в глаза не видели и что да как не объясняет. Хотелось бы знать подробнее что да как. Разъясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамоновна

*valentinka79*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129180&page=46 пост677

----------


## valentinka79

Спасибо большое

----------


## вокся

> Да, зарплаты - не фонтан. Но у меня руководитель кружка получает около 7500. И это без требований к образованию и квалификации. Худрук больше десятки. И это стало возможным только в этом году, после перехода на НСОТ. 
> Как-то меня это радует.


 Радует только меня))) Работники, к которым было принято не предъявлять требований к образованию и квалификации, этому не рады... 
 Так хочется просто работать...просто готовить и проводить мероприятия... приходится ругаться...((( Благо - все быстро отходчивые) Сижу над системой стимулирования...Взрыв мозга... За 4 месяца столько всего перелопатила, что уже глубоко пожалела об этом. Лучше бы взяла первую попавшуюся...) Так нет же ж. Надо же, чтобы всем-всем было хорошо, чтобы мир во всем мире... Утопистка)
Девочки! Все же! На кого у вас не распространяются стимулирующие? Как у вас поступают с совместителями? Откуда берете деньги, если в районе их изначально не было, если ежемесячно на з/п дают одну и ту же сумму? И даже без 2 ст. ...

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, подскажите, каким образом можно повысить заработную плату, помимо сокращения и совмещения? Всю голову переломала - ничего придумать не могу, а среднюю к концу года надо вывести до 14 000 руб. Кто как выкручивается?, или только у нас такая проблема?

----------


## Наташкин

> каким образом можно повысить заработную плату, помимо сокращения и совмещения? Всю голову переломала - ничего придумать не могу,


У нас вообще не чешутся, и ничего не ломают. 
Повесить бы такой листок на двери администрации :Taunt:

----------


## v_irina

у нас вообще в поселке больше половины штата совместителей, потому как поселок на крайнем севере и жилье для специалистов есть только у более крупных организаций, чем ДК. А личное жилье мало у кого есть в поселке. Поэтому клуб вынужден приглашать специалистов на работу по совмещению из школы, садика... Никто на основное место работы в клуб не пойдет, т.к. там зарплата в 2 раза меньше и жилья служебного нет...а где жить? на улице? Или снимать тыщ за 20? кому это надо. 
Я не представляю что будет, если убрать всех совмещенщиков, кто  останется? Директор и худрук друг на друга глядеть будут?

----------


## любимовка

> Директор и худрук друг на друга глядеть будут?


   у нас уже давно глядят.а работы требуют как от большого коллектива.И работают и крутятся-поют,танцуют,стихи читают,короче ,и жнец и жрец и на дуде игрец,и зарплата мизер.с мая месяца повысили оклады на 30%. Теперь у худ рука оклад 4030.если накрутить сюда все положенные надбавки то на руки человек получает 7 тыс. с копейками.

----------


## v_irina

> работы требуют как от большого коллектива.


а потом говорят о "качестве мероприятий".... упаси Бог нам до такого докатиться...хотя как будем выкручиваться, не знаю

----------


## Ulca29

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста если кто знает. Зовут работать в детский сад, Москва, в коррекционную группу, детский сад, как мне объяснили подвели под школу, и вроде как воспитателей прировняли к учителям. На вопрос какая же будет зарплата - отвечают хорошая, что точно пока не знают, так как тарифы изменились. Говорят, что заработная плата теперь будет складываться из образования, опыта работы, стажа. Образования 2 высших, одно из них коррекционное, стаж 6 лет, плюс надбавка 25% за коррекционку. И вот я не пойму, сколько же теперь стоит ставка? 12 разряд у меня. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## гунька

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста если кто знает. Зовут работать в детский сад,


Вам надо в беседочку к воспитателям обратиться.  Вот сюда.  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130281  там быстрее ответят, потому что в этой темке работники культуры.)

----------


## Ulca29

Спасибо)

----------


## Гульнур

У кого нибудь зарплата пошла на увеличение???? У нас вообще интересно. Живем в одной области, и абсолютно разные зарплаты в разных районах.

----------


## Наташкин

> У кого нибудь зарплата пошла на увеличение????


У нас пока тишина, выйду из отпуска поинтересуюсь. Но сказали, что уже рекомендации новые пришли, Министерство наше отправило, а разрабатывать будут сами бухгалтера, но когда они это сделают...неизвестно.

----------


## Рамоновна

> и абсолютно разные зарплаты в разных районах.


*среднюю з/п*  к концу года все равно должны привести в соответствие с президентским Указом. У нас будет с июля перерасчет, чтобы выйти на плановую цифру. В каком виде и как- узнаю завтра- выхожу из отпуска.

----------


## Zabanka

мне сказали около 14 штук. получу квиток-отпишусь

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас до конца года к окладу будут % надбавки, чтобы выйти на плановую цифру. В результате - зав. сельским клубом- 11400, районный методист-13000, худ.рук- 14000, рук. кружка-10000, и т.п. Конечно, не все в селе заслуженно получат свою з/п, но...

----------


## Zabanka

вот мой квиток: Должность-зав.детским сектором (+0.25 ставки от кружка....даже не знаю какого, добавили. то что практически без выходных работаем)
1. Оплата по окладу (дни-27, часы-181) - 6101
2. Оплата по окладу (по внутрен.совместител) (дни-23, часы-46) - 1525,25
3. За высокие результаты работы - 3050,50 (кстати красивая строчка :Grin: )
4.За высокие результаты работы (по внутрен.совместител)- 762,63
5. выслуга - 1220,20
6. Премия разовая - 2000
7. Районный коэффициент - 1855,76
8. Районный коэффициент (по внутрен.совместител) - 343,18
ВСЕГО НАЧИСЛЕНО: 16858,52
Удержано НДФЛ - 2191,00
ВСЕГО ВЫПЛАЧЕНО: 14667,52

----------


## Наташкин

*Zabanka*, А сколько было, на сколько % вас осчастливили? 



> 3. За высокие результаты работы - 3050,50 (кстати красивая строчка)


Да, красивая,  :Taunt: а кто определяет этот результат?

----------


## Zabanka

это 50% от оклада))))

----------


## Lena65

> У нас будет с июля перерасчет, чтобы выйти на плановую цифру. В каком виде и как- узнаю завтра- выхожу из отпуска.


Вот мне только не понятно почему музей у нас перерасчёт получает с мая, а мы с июля.....

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, ещё один вопросик. 
Перерасчет у вас получают только специалисты или все сотрудники отдела культуры, включая техничек, сторожей, водителей, и работников хоз. группы.

----------


## Zabanka

У нас только культура. Даже художник в это категорию не входит.

----------


## Наташкин

> Даже художник в это категорию не входит


Офигеть, а художник-то почему не входит, у нам он считается творческим работником.

----------


## Zabanka

как бы считается. Но по документам-нет.

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас тоже перерасчет будет только у специалистов КДД. И с января. В итоге средняя з/п будет 11400руб.

----------


## Наташкин

> И с января.


c 2014 года?

----------


## Рамоновна

с января 2013.

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, вам уже платят или ещё обещают? И как будут выплачивать, если уже столько времени прошло? Просто у нас ещё не было повышения, а за предыдущие месяцы сказали и не ждать, что не будет. В сентябре повысят на 31%.

----------


## любимовка

> с января 2013.


 у нас с января платят к окладу премиальные.у каждого получается по разному(премия рассчитывается по балам,которые выставляют директора своим специалистам(разработаны критерии),а потом по формуле-все зависит от часов и окладов)одно не справедливо можно наработать на 100 балов(это максимум) но получить меньше того кто наработал на 70-просто из за того что у стобальника оклад меньше чем у того кто заработал все 70 балов.вот какая получается чехарда.то же самое и с материальной помощью.платят к новому году и к отпуску-голый оклад.получается у кого оклад больше тот и больше нуждается))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*любимовка*, 

Оля, а нельзя ли увидеть по каким критериям выставляют баллы? У нас эта система входит с 1 сентября, но никто ничего не знает. Помогите, пожалуйста. Наверно, не одна я буду вам очень благодарна.

----------


## любимовка

в понедельник буду на работе возьму критерии и тогда отправлю.ок?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> в понедельник буду на работе возьму критерии и тогда отправлю.ок?


Спасибо! Будем ждать!

----------


## любимовка

> Спасибо! Будем ждать!


пока еще не за что)))

----------


## любимовка

> а нельзя ли увидеть по каким критериям выставляют баллы? .


дорогие мои, выполняю свое обещание(простите что задержалась на несколько дней)На нашем сайте(адрес внизу моего сообщения) в разделе "Информация" выставлен файл с критериями оценки наших специалистов.скачивайте и смотрите.если кому будет полезна данная информация- буду только рада ))))

----------

Таня Л (07.08.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*любимовка*, 

Оля, спасибо за помощь! Кажется что-то начинает проясняться. Я и сама думала о таком методе, но не могла сформулировать критерии

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

*Алла и Александр*, 

Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли у вас перспективный план работы с народным коллективом, учитывая положение о звании "народный самодеятельный коллектив" Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Lena65

> Кажется что-то начинает проясняться. Я и сама думала о таком методе, но не могла сформулировать критерии


Алла, а мне не понятно совсем.... :Blush2:  Как эти критерии в жизнь отправлять???)))) Вот например нам сегодня с Минфина говорили чтоб мы научились не жалеть премиальных для своих работников. Ставили по полной. Но...мы же все понимаем что работают одинаково далеко не все. Тогда нам сказали чтоб мы положенные 45% разделили на эти самые критерии и там уже регулировали. В прошлом я могла кому то поставить н-р 15% (из 25%)  остальные 10% могла добавить тому кто пашет в 2 раза больше к его 25%. Сейчас должна письменно (согласно разработанному Положению о премировании) доказать почему ему сбавила. Давайте может вместе попробуем разработать это самое Положение....если оно конечно кому то нужно! У меня ступор! :Smile3:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли у вас перспективный план работы с народным коллективом,


К сожалению, у меня нет "народных " коллективов.  :No2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, а мне не понятно совсем....


Леночка, да тут много чего непонятного еще. Но, одно мне стало примерно ясно-понятно  - за что работнику доплачивать, а вот как это делать на деле, пока еще не разобралась. Да и никто не объяснял пока. Ждем совещания в бухгалтерии. Начальник после поездки в Ростов должна будет в очередной раз пролить свет на проблему.

----------


## Lena65

> Начальник после поездки в Ростов должна будет в очередной раз пролить свет на проблему.


Алла, когда возвращается? :Smile3:  мне понравилось сегодня (гости с области -с минфина) сами время протянули, а сейчас нас заставляют вчера подготовить всю нормативку.... В первую очередь это проклятое ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ! Хоть бы какие рекомендации дали....  :Grin:

----------


## Lena65

кстати, они же нам и поведали что нет задачи поднятия зарплаты руководителям КДУ. Мол смиритесь что разница будет маломальской. :Smile3:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> это проклятое ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ!


Положение о премировании? Она нам тоже сказала, что нужно будет принять локальный акт и разработать критерии. Вот за этим и ездила. Приехала она вчера, а совещание, наверно будет в с понедельника.

----------


## Lena65

> а совещание, наверно будет в с понедельника.


ясно. :Smile3:  Будем ждать ваше совещание. :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Положению о премировании


По-моему, такое положение не нужно. Все надбавки и премии прописаны в Положении об оплате труда + приложение- Показатели эффективности деятельности сотрудников.

----------


## Lena65

> Все надбавки и премии прописаны в Положении об оплате труда + приложение- Показатели эффективности деятельности сотрудников.


Ир, может это и есть то что нужно?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ир, может это и есть то что нужно?


 мы с 2009 года по такому работаем

----------


## Lena65

> мы с 2009 года по такому работаем


Вы перешли на новую систему оплаты?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вы перешли на новую систему оплаты?


Да, еще тогда.

----------


## Lena65

ничего не понимаю..... Ира, я в ожидании завтрашнего дня - увидеть Ваше Положение. Буду ждать с нетерпением.... :Smile3:  У Вас как у директора тоже сейчас выслуга не имеет значение?

----------


## Наташкин

> У нас до конца года к окладу будут % надбавки, чтобы выйти на плановую цифру. В результате - зав. сельским клубом- 11400, районный методист-13000, худ.рук- 14000, рук. кружка-10000, и т.п. Конечно, не все в селе заслуженно получат свою з/п, но...


Ирина, кто у вас распределяет оклады, вам спускают их сверху, с вашего министерства? У Я работаю худруком в районном ДК, и у меня оклад стал такой как у методистов, приравняли? А считаюсь руководящим лицом, тогда вытекает вопрос, для чего мне надо быть худруком и нести ответственность за всё... Я этого не понимаю, объясните, девочки у кого как.

----------


## Рамоновна

> кто у вас распределяет оклады,


оклады не менялись с 2009 года, мы увеличили % надбавки.

----------


## Lena65

> оклады не менялись с 2009 года, мы увеличили % надбавки.


у нас поменялись все оклады. Мы как будто в разных государствах живём.... :Grin: 

Девочки, дорогие!!!!!! Кто разработал Положение о комиссии коллегиального рассмотрение возможности приёма на работу лиц, квалификация которых не соответствует квалификационным требованиям и вынесения соответствующих рекомендаций для работодателя?

----------


## Гульнур

У нас три месяца премиальные были. Нам дали заполнять на каждого работника таблицу эффективности, и по этой таблице нам платили премиальные. Но в июне это было не более 2000, в июле потолок сделали 8000, а вот в августе выплатили такие премии, что мы сами ахнули. Потолок  был 24000, а нижняя планка 5000. Но зато сказали, что теперь скорее всего до Нового года премий не будет. А таблицу все равно должны заполнять. Оклады у нас повысили в 2 раза. Теперь заведующие СДК и худ.руки получают оклад 8300 и плюс начисления. Культорганизаторы, аккомпаниаторы получают по 6850 плюс начисления. Это одинаково для всех сельских клубов.  Как сказала Рамоновна, не все ведь работают на селах одинаково. И если стимулирующих не будет, а оклады у всех клубников  будут одинаковыми, то работать так неинтересно. Ведь есть клубы, где и самодеятельности путной нет, и работают они просто "ключниками". Может с Нового года еще что нибудь поменяется. Будем надеяться.

----------


## Натник

> Нам дали заполнять на каждого работника таблицу эффективности,


 Гульнур, а ты не можешь нам показать эту таблицу? пожалуйста :Tender:

----------


## вокся

> а ты не можешь нам показать эту таблицу? пожалуйста


Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## Рамоновна

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...ьность/В этом разделе- таблица эффективности деятельности сотрудников -разработала, но пока не утверждено. "ПРОЕКТ...".
Здесь же- показатели премирования, по которым работаем сейчас. "ПОКАЗАТЕЛИ..."

----------

nastupnikova (04.10.2016), Таня Л (07.08.2017)

----------


## Наташкин

> Теперь заведующие СДК и худ.руки получают оклад 8300 и плюс начисления. Культорганизаторы, аккомпаниаторы получают по 6850 плюс начисления.


У нас зав. отделом -оклад 8800, худрук, методист, завукорежиссер, художник - 7200, рабочий - 4740 Это в районном центре, и СДК тоже самое. Ничего,у нас не разработано, всё у всех одинаково, и премия была 25%, всем сделали 10%. Без объяснения.

----------


## Натник

Ирина Викторовна, у меня вопрос... вы на сайте выложили показатели премирования деят-ти сотрудников твор.специальностей сельского филиала и проект. Из всех пунктов проекта вы взяли всего лишь несколько подходящих под почти все должности КДУ, есть и для руководителей кружков...Вы сами отбирали эти пункты или ваш учредитель тоже посодействовал этому?Просто я могу в показатели премирования написать то, что я делаю и чего должностными инструкциями мне не прописано, у меня возникает вопрос, подпишут ли они это? Мы же должны согласовывать эти показатели со своими учредителями...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина Викторовна, у меня вопрос... вы на сайте выложили показатели премирования деят-ти сотрудников твор.специальностей сельского филиала и проект. Из всех пунктов проекта вы взяли всего лишь несколько подходящих под почти все должности КДУ, есть и для руководителей кружков...Вы сами отбирали эти пункты или ваш учредитель тоже посодействовал этому?Просто я могу в показатели премирования написать то, что я делаю и чего должностными инструкциями мне не прописано, у меня возникает вопрос, подпишут ли они это? Мы же должны согласовывать эти показатели со своими учредителями...


Думаю, что вся таблица будет согласована с учредителем без кардинальных изменений. А если что-то сотрудником сделано не по должностным инструкциям - не беда, возьму другую, прописанную в таблице графу. А под "активное участие в организации и проведении мероприятия" можно все что угодно подогнать.

----------


## Натник

> А если что-то сотрудником сделано не по должностным инструкциям - не беда, возьму другую, прописанную в таблице графу. А под "активное участие в организации и проведении мероприятия" можно все что угодно подогнать.


спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гульнур

> Гульнур, а ты не можешь нам показать эту таблицу? пожалуйста


      на каждый день заполняем три графы таблицы.    

  1.  дата	   2.Исполнение должностных обязанностей	       3. Дополнительный объем работы и участие в районных , областных, региональных мероприятиях


саму таблицу не смогла загрузить

----------


## Lena65

*Рамоновна*, Ирина....для особо тупых - помогите!!!! :Tender:  Я не пойму эти критерии.... вот например премия полагается до 35 %. Я должна раскидать эти 35 по критериям? Как Вы ставите премию? Сегодня сидели над этими процентами с худруком весь день. Как бараны на новые ворота...... Вся надежда на Вас. Объясните пожалуйста. У нас никто и подсказать ничего не может.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Я не пойму эти критерии.... вот например премия полагается до 35 %. Я должна раскидать эти 35 по критериям? Как Вы ставите премию? Сегодня сидели над этими процентами с худруком весь день. Как бараны на новые ворота...... Вся надежда на Вас. Объясните пожалуйста. У нас никто и подсказать ничего не может.


У нас не проценты, а *баллы* для премирования. Цена 1 балла колеблется(это минус) от 700 до 1000 рублей, в зависимости от фонда экономии на момент начисления премии. 

А проценты к окладу у нас начисляются приказом, *сразу на год*, по разделам : за интенсивность, за качество, за расширение зоны обслуживания и т.д. (брали из сборника БИНО). 
Вы собираетесь % ежемесячно менять? поквартально? или сразу на год сделать?
Попробуйте при начислении % идти "от обратного": подогнать % под ту зарплату, которую сотрудник заслуживает.

----------


## Lena65

Ирина, у Вас есть Порядок насчитывания этих баллов для премирования? И ещё.... меня интересовал вопрос установки работникам максимальной премии....а если кто то не заслуживает её в полном объёме, и за счёт его я хочу поощрить сверх своей премии другого работника, в каком документе и как я должна это отразить? т.е. должны быть понижающие критерии премии? Может я не правильно объясняю..... меня никто понять не может.... :Tu:  У Вас есть такие документы?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, у Вас есть Порядок насчитывания этих баллов для премирования?


Есть. Здесь. http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...ьность/ 2 последних документа.





> а если кто то не заслуживает её в полном объёме, и за счёт его я хочу поощрить сверх своей премии другого работника, в каком документе и как я должна это отразить?


Платите ежемесячно только то, что может заслужить. Это смело прописывайте в штатном (имею в виду % надбавки). А премиями-варьируйте ежемесячно успехи каждого. Если будете уменьшать %, внесенные в штатное, придется издавать приказ с обоснованием, уведомлять сотрудника, и т.д., в общем, много всего....





> должны быть понижающие критерии премии?


 по идее-должны быть, и они есть, но их совсем мало. Да и не нужны они вам, поверьте. Мы на балльных премиях второй год-и работает нормально. А кто не заслужил - тому только то, что в штатке. Без вопросов. 






> вопрос установки работникам максимальной премии


Это что - у каждого сотрудника есть "потолок"? Для чего?

----------

Таня Л (07.08.2017)

----------


## Lena65

Ир, мы на разных языках разговариваем..... :Tu:  вот самих критериев у меня уже куча.... а какое то Положение или именно порядок или .....уже не знаю как объяснить.....Как мне это оформлять? БЕДААААААА..... Мне в этом вопросе и начальник отдела культуры не может подсказать (потому что сама не знает), никто! Вот например раньше я делала приказ в конце месяца где указывала кому сколько процентов премии ставлю. Сейчас как это приводить в божеский вид всё? Как именно оформлять письменно мою расстановку премии?

----------


## Рамоновна

Для назначения ВСЕХ % надбавок и премий требуется:
1. Положение об оплате труда (именно там прописано-за что платятся премии и за что начисляются % надбавки)
2. Протокол заседания комиссии по материальному стимулированию сотрудников (она назначается приказом), в которую входит директор, 2 сотрудника, бухгалтер, профсоюз.
3. Приказ, изданный на основании первых двух документов.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, кто-нибудь уже столкнулся с переходом некоторых сотрудников на СРОЧНЫЙ ДОГОВОР? ДОГОВОР ВОЗМЕЗДНОГО ОКАЗАНИЯ УСЛУГ?

----------


## Lena65

Ир, что именно интересует? У меня несколько лет составляются Договора возмездного оказания услуг....С рестораном и кафе по обслуживанию наших вечеров; с руководителем восточных танцев; с руководителем школы барабанщиц; с руководителем преподавания шейпинга....

----------


## Lena65

Или именно срочный договор интересует?

----------


## Натник

> Или именно срочный договор интересует?


все наверное,  в связи с "новой зарплатой", идет к тому, что нам на постоянной работе "не нужны" будут культорганизаторы, художники, костюмеры и т.д....если таковые должности будут нужны для выполнения определенных задач перед какими то мероприятиями, то мы их примем по срочному контракту на определенный срок...я это так понимаю.. :Aga:

----------


## Наташкин

> художники, костюмеры и т.д....если таковые должности будут нужны для выполнения определенных задач перед какими то мероприятиями, то мы их примем по срочному контракту на определенный срок


Только, вот кого заинтересует такая работа, ведь оплачиваться она будет по минимуму.

----------


## Натник

> Только, вот кого заинтересует такая работа, ведь оплачиваться она будет по минимуму.


а кого это волнует...

----------


## Наташкин

> а кого это волнует...


Да, думаю, никого... только нас...зажимают и ставят в такие рамки, хочешь жрать (пардон за мой французский) умей вертеться, а не можешь, подыхай. :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Мне вчера коллега из Октябрьского района написала, что " финансист сказала во всем муке убрать тех персонал...оставить директоров и специалистов...покажем на бумаге что средняя заработная плата у нас 12 тыс...а то и более...а позже будем брать тех персонал на договорной основе..."

"Ну сегодня решали проблему, решили брать по контракту людей и без трудовых,будем прикаживать Акт выполненых работ. И оплачивать."

Вот так вот.

----------


## Натник

> убрать тех персонал...оставить директоров и специалистов...покажем на бумаге что средняя заработная плата у нас 12 тыс...а то и более...а позже будем брать тех персонал на договорной основе..."


ну вот оно все к этому и идет...у меня и так кочегары и сторожа срочники, осталось техничку с дворником уволить, и пойдем улицу подметать :Blink:

----------


## Наташкин

> убрать тех персонал...оставить директоров и специалистов...покажем на бумаге что средняя заработная плата у нас 12 тыс...а то и более...а позже будем брать тех персонал на договорной основе..."


Алла, а ты не боишься, что за эту з/пл. они ещё и вас и полы мыть заставят?



> Акт выполненых работ. И оплачивать."


Спрашивается, для чего надо было поднимать з/пл, если приходиться сокращать людей.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, а ты не боишься, что за эту з/пл. они ещё и вас и полы мыть заставят?


Наташ, слава Богу, у нас пока об этом речь не заходит. Ни о сокращениях, ни об увольнениях.

----------


## Lena65

Волосы дыбом встают от Ваших постов, девочки..... :Blink:  Мы оказывается очень кучеряво живём!!!!!!))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> во всем муке убрать тех персонал...оставить директоров и специалистов...покажем на бумаге что средняя заработная плата у нас 12 тыс...а то и более...а позже будем брать тех персонал на договорной основе..."


 *Та же тенденция....* Но срочный договор заключить сложно-ст.59 ТК РФ не дает шансов. А по гражданско-правовому(возмездное оказание услуг) сотрудники потеряют отпуска, больничные и часть пенсионных взносов.
Девочки, формы договоров мне не нужны,спасибо за отзывчивость :), просто страшно за людей: насколько будет защищено их место и их зарплата, если они будут выведены из штатного расписания? Да и где гарантия, что моя молодая уборщица, МАСТЕР своего дела (без шуток), останется работать на таких условиях?

----------


## вокся

> если они будут выведены из штатного расписания


Я, если честно, в легком напряге от мысли о том, что это произойдет... Сейчас они - ЧАСТЬ коллектива. Мы друг перед другом ответственны.  Знаем, что делаем ОДНО ОБЩЕЕ дело. Только кто-то песни поет и сценарии пишет, а кто-то создает комфортные условия для этого.

----------


## вокся

> Мы оказывается очень кучеряво живём!!!!!!))))))


ну,  где же этот райский уголок?....

----------


## Рамоновна

Давайте поделимся МЕТОДИКАМИ расчета средней зарплаты.

У нас две:
1.Берется весь денежный фонд творческого персонала и делится ТОЛЬКО на основных сотрудников. Учитывая, что у нас в культуре совместителей много, а мы их как людей не считаем, *получается высокий показатель.*
Так мы отчитываемся в экономику.

2. В культуру мы отчитываемся, деля весь фонд творческих сотрудников на всех, в т.ч. совместителей. Показатель падает.......

А что будет, если где-то наверху  в области эти два абсолютно разных показателя ВСТРЕТЯТСЯ???!!!

----------


## Натник

> Давайте поделимся МЕТОДИКАМИ расчета средней зарплаты.


мы еще никак не рассчитываем...а вы в расчет техперсонал не берете? только специалистов? 

из распоряжения Правительства 2190-р - "МЕТОДИКА РАСЧЕТА ФАКТИЧЕСКОГО УРОВНЯ СРЕДНЕЙ ЗАРАБОТНОЙ ПЛАТЫ ОТДЕЛЬНЫХ КАТЕГОРИЙ РАБОТНИКОВ
" 


> Показатель средней заработной платы категории работников учреждений социальной сферы и науки по итогам организуемого статистического наблюдения исчисляется в отношении работников списочного состава по основной работе делением фонда начисленной заработной платы работников списочного состава (без фонда заработной платы внешних совместителей и фонда заработной платы по договорам гражданско-правового характера с лицами, не являющимися работниками учреждений) на среднесписочную численность работников (без внешних совместителей и работающих по договорам гражданско-правового характера) и на количество месяцев в периоде. При этом в сумму начисленной заработной платы работников списочного состава по основной работе включается оплата труда по внутреннему совместительству, а также вознаграждения по договорам гражданско-правового характера, заключенным работниками списочного состава со своим учреждением.


интересно, отдельные категории работников, это кто? тот указ на который они опираются - Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 7 мая 2012 года N 597, там я  так поняла только работники культуры...значит надо рассчитывать только специалистов культуры и без совместителей..

мы кстати, в ОК отчитываемся отдельно по основным сотрудникам и отдельно по совместителям..

----------


## Бирюза

Коллеги!
в статистической форме ЗП-культура, по которой мы отчитываемся
указывается весь персонал учреждения ( без внешних совместителей)
1. административно-управленческий
2. художественный персонал
3. прочий персонал
И во многих документах, конкретно про повышение зар.платы в культуре, говориться 
"РАБОТНИКИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ" ( т.е. все с техническими и прочими)

а вот в образовании и здравоохранении, уже конкретизируются отдельные категории:
педагогические работники
врачи и младший обслуживающий персонал

----------


## Рамоновна

> И во многих документах, конкретно про повышение зар.платы в культуре, говориться 
> "РАБОТНИКИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ" ( т.е. все с техническими и прочими)


в этом-то и минус... По всей видимости, это просто описка, а мы теперь выворачиваемся... Наши ДШИ - без проблем: про них тоже написано "педагогические работники", и им не надо голову ломать, как избавиться от тех. персонала, который весь показатель тянет вниз.

----------


## vfhbirf

Здравствуйте, все. Девочки, объясните, все таки стимулирующие надбавки убрали или нет? У нас какая то полная непонятка в этом вопросе... Если я раньше, грубо говоря получала 10 000 - из  них 4 надбавка за переработку и т.п. Теперь после типа повышения, мне предлагают оклад и совмещение, я так понимаю, чтоб показатель повышения не портить))) Но... Если надбавка была за переработку, то совмещение - это твои реально дополнительные часы, которые ты должен отработать... Это справедливо? Причем зарплата будет такая же как и была. Где повышение?

----------


## vfhbirf

Да еще, самое мне не понятное... У нас теперь контролеры (которые билеты проверяют и в зал пускают - за сентябрь - 6 рабочих дней - 6 тысяч получили), говорят будут 9 получать за полный месяц. А мы культработники, живем на работе, ответственность у нас... И у меня я так полагаю 13 будет... Это как? Или нас всех местное начальство (оченно продуманное) дурит?

----------


## Рамоновна

*vfhbirf*, 
Совместительство и совмещение — абсолютно разные формы организации труда. Однако на практике эти понятия часто путают, подменяя одно другим. Поэтому, прежде чем изучать новые правила регулирования труда совместителей и тех, кто осваивает иные должности и профессии, вкратце разберемся с терминологией.

Если сотрудник в свободное от основной работы время выполняет другую регулярную оплачиваемую работу на условиях трудового договора — это совместительство (ст. 60.1 и 282 ТК РФ). Работать по совместительству можно не только у своего работодателя, но и в другой организации (у другого предпринимателя или физического лица, не являющегося предпринимателем).

При совмещении профессий (должностей) работа осуществляется «в течение установленной продолжительности рабочего дня (смены)» и всегда у одного и того же работодателя (ст. 60.2 ТК РФ).

----------


## Наташкин

*vfhbirf*, 



> С инетом на Вы к сожалению пока, но я обучаема))))) Марина Щербакова Почта


Привет, землячка, ты откуда, и как тебя действительно звать, в профиле ты Валерия, опечатка  :Grin:  Гульчатай, откройся :Grin: 
А ещё тут можно пообщаться беседка культработников http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137490

----------


## Свет142

Да и еще показатель должны выработать в 56,1% от средней заработной платы в регионе. У нас это 20100 рублей. Сократив при этом неэффективные расходы, оптимизируя и сокращая штат.

----------


## Натник

да он есть (шаблон) в самом распоряжении  Правительства РФ от 26.11.2012 N 2190-р (вместе с "ПРОГРАММОЙ ПОЭТАПНОГО СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЯ СИСТЕМЫ ОПЛАТЫ ТРУДА В ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ (МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ) УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯХ НА 2012 - 2018 ГОДЫ") скачать

----------


## Zabanka

Девочки, кто нибудь получил "усиленную" зарплату? Подруга у меня сегодня получила 46 штук зарплаты))

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки, кто нибудь получил "усиленную" зарплату?


села у нас получили по 30-32 тысячи компенсации, а мы - ежемесячно по 2-5 тысяч.

----------


## VanDerMade

> Девочки, кто нибудь получил "усиленную" зарплату?..


Мне ещё в январе сообщили о неком распоряжении губернатора Алтайского края, согласно которому все культработники должны получать не меньше минимальной ЗП.... Но якобы до нашего сельсовета каких-то особых распоряжений "не дошло" (так сказали в бухгалтерии и я более не интересовалась этим вопросом). И вот за октябрь получила не привычные 5913р, а *8046,00*! Видимо, до наших "дошло", что пора бы ставку повысить.  :Grin: 
А что Вы, Зарина, имели в виду под понятием "усиленная"? Просветите, плиз, я ничего про это не слышала. В принципе, в моей работе вопросы оплаты стоят далеко не на первом месте (я ещё и свои средства, да материалы вкладываю, лишь бы интересно всем было и "клубные формирования" могли существовать), но всё же любопытно...

----------


## Натник

> села у нас получили по 30-32 тысячи компенсации,


а мы скорей всего вообще ничего не получим...согласно нашей дорожной карты, средняя у нас в этом году 12173, наш фин.отдел района сказал, что мы неправильно вывели свою среднюю, посчитав весь среднесписочный состав (вместе с техперсоналом), надо считать только специалистов по основной работе, а так у нас выходит эта цифра...а деньги уже на район пришли, вот я думаю, куда ж они их повернут, вернее кому отдадут, насколько я знаю, у всех сельских специалистов такая же зарплата как и у нас...

----------


## Zabanka

> А что Вы, Зарина, имели в виду под понятием "усиленная"?


с июля мы начали получать "нормальную" зарплату. Я завотделом КМР...до этого зарплата была 6300, потом стала 14700 (это все чистыми на руки). Зарплату как бы с апреля повысили, вот сейчас то что не додали, дадут за 3 месяца. Это примерно у нас директор должна получить около 80, мы около 50, технички где-то 15-16.

----------


## вокся

> Зарплату как бы с апреля повысили


У нас с 01.10. повышение на 5,5 только было... В этом году больше не повышали(((

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...14700 (это все чистыми на руки)...


Круто!!! :Ok:  А у нас (я в ЦЕЛИННОМ РАЙОНЕ) грядёт какая-то "централизация" - культработники и библиотекари будут с нового года получать зарплату не дома, а в райцентре. Может под этот шумок даже ставки кому-нибудь повысят, а то у нас многие директора работают за 0,5 или 0,75% от ставки...

А вообще, девочки, жизнь-то налаживается! Я как к вам сюда попала (скоро месяц), так сразу мне и "попёрло":
 - новый голос к вокальной группе добавился - вернулась в село бывшая участница коллектива, отсутствовавшая 10 лет;
 - одна знакомая презентовала мне трельяж и мы теперь можем любоваться на себя в полный рост;
 - зарплату повысили.
А сегодня мне ещё отдали большущее парикмахерское зеркало и можно танцы разучивать перед ним! Я так рада!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Леди N

Новый порядок нормирования труда в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях Российской Федерации - Законодательные основы
ФГБУ «НИИ ТСС» МИНТРУДА РОССИИ

Модуль 1 «Теоретические основы нормирования труда»

1.Нормирование труда: понятия
4
Нормирование труда представляет собой составную часть (функцию) управления и включает в себя определение необходимых затрат труда (времени) на выполнение работ (изготовление единицы продукции, оказание услуг) отдельными работниками (группами работников) и установление на этой основе норм труда.
Универсальным измерителем количества труда, затраченного на выполнение той или иной работы, является рабочее время.
Нормы труда – это установленные показатели затрат труда, необходимые для выполнения конкретных объемов работ в определенных организационно-технических условиях.
Нормативы труда – заранее установленная расчетная величина, представляющая собой затраты труда, которые можно вложить для выполнения конкретного объема работ или обслуживания того или иного объекта.

Норма времени – это величина затрат рабочего времени, установленная для выполнения единицы работы работником или группой работников соответствующей квалификации в определенных организационно-технических условиях.
Норма выработки – это установленный объем работы, который работник или группа работников соответствующий квалификации обязаны выполнить в единицу рабочего времени в определенных организационно-технических условиях.
Норма обслуживания (нормы нагрузки)– это количество объектов, которые работник или группа работников соответствующей квалификации обязаны обслужить в течение единицы рабочего времени (смены) в определенных организационно-технических условиях.
Норма численности – это установленная численность работников определенного профессионально-квалификационного состава, необходимая для выполнения конкретных производственных, управленческих функций или объемов работ в определенных организационно-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИХ УСЛОВИЯХ.

Нормативы времени – это заранее установленная величина затрат рабочего времени, которую можно потратить для выполнения единицы работы работником или группой работников соответствующей квалификации в определенных организационно-технических условиях.
Нормативы численности – это заранее расчетная величина, представляющая собой количество работников, которых можно содержать для обслуживания того или иного объекта или выполнения определенного объема работ.

НОРМИРОВНАИЕ ТРУДА ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ОСНОВЫ.

ГЛАВА 22 ТК

Статья 159. Общие положения
Статья 160. Нормы труда
Статья 161. Разработка и утверждение типовых норм труда
Статья 162. Введение, замена и пересмотр норм труда
Статья 163. Обеспечение нормальных условий работы для выполнения норм выработки

2.Направления развития системы нормирования труда

Развитие нормативной базы для работников общеотраслевых профессий
Развитие нормативной базы для работников отраслевых профессий
Восстановление системы разработки нормативных МАТЕРИАЛОВ НА ЛОКАЛЬНОМ УРОВНЕ

3. Порядок разработки и утверждения норм труда

Аналитические – это методы нормирования труда, которые основаны на дифференциации трудового процесса на отдельные составляющие, определении на них нормативных затрат времени и формировании норм труда с учетом рациональной организации процесса труда в целом, объема и качества выполняемых работ. Аналитические методы подразделяются на аналитически-расчетный и аналитически-исследовательский.
Аналитически-исследовательский метод основан на проведении измерения затрат труда на все составляющие элементы трудового процесса в оптимальных организационно-технических условиях, соответствующих современной технологии выполнения работ. Трудоемкость этого метода окупается возможностью коррекции результативных данных по применении разных технологий выполнения работ.
Аналитически-расчетный метод основан на использовании ранее разработанных показателей затрат труда на тот или иной вид деятельности для определения конкретного объема работы (трудоемкости работ) и расчета необходимой численности персонала.

Суммарные – это методы нормирования труда, которые определяют затраты труда на фактически выполненные работы. Простота и доступность этого метода позволяет широко использовать его при нормировании, как для анализа норм труда, так и для установления новых норм в оперативном порядке. Определенные с использованием суммарного метода нормы подлежат в последующем замене на показатели, установленные с применением аналитических методов.
сравнительное нормирование (применяется в том случае, если технология проведения конкретной работы аналогична той, на которую уже имеются нормы по труду);
экспертный (опытный) метод (показатели устанавливаются на основе прошлого опыта разработчика нормативов);
статистический метод (применяется при наличии статистических данных об объеме работы, например, число трудовых операций или определенных процедур).

Постановление Правительства РФ от 11 ноября 2002 г. № 804
¨О Правилах разработки и утверждения типовых норм труда¨
1. Настоящие Правила определяют порядок разработки и утверждения типовых (межотраслевых, профессиональных, отраслевых и иных) норм труда для однородных работ.
2. Типовые нормы труда разрабатываются федеральным органом исполнительной власти, на который возложены управление, регулирование и координация деятельности в отрасли (подотрасли) экономики (далее именуется - федеральный орган исполнительной власти).
3. Типовые межотраслевые нормы труда утверждаются Министерством здравоохранения и социального развития Российской Федерации.
Типовые профессиональные, отраслевые и иные нормы труда утверждаются федеральным органом исполнительной власти по согласованию с Министерством здравоохранения и социального развития Российской Федерации.
4. Типовые нормы труда утверждаются федеральным органом исполнительной власти в соответствии с правилами подготовки нормативных правовых актов федеральных органов исполнительной власти.
5. Пересмотр типовых норм труда в случаях, предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации, осуществляется в порядке, установленном для их разработки и утверждения.

Порядок разработки регламентирующих документов

Положение об организации нормирования труда:

Принципы разработки:
1.Разрабатывается на межотраслевом, отраслевом (по виду экономической деятельности) и локальном уровне (на уровне учреждений).
2.Направляется на утверждение с учетом мнения представительного органа работников.
3.Утверждается на межотраслевом уровне Минтруда Росси, на отраслевом – Федеральным органом исполнительной власти, на который возложено курирование отрасли или подотрасли, на локальном уровне - Исполнительный орган учреждения.

----------


## Леди N

Положение об организации нормирования труда

Содержание
1.Нормативные материалы и нормы труда (понятия, цели и задачи, применяемые нормы и нормативы).
2.Методические основы нормирования труда.
3.Порядок установления, замены и пересмотра норм труда
4.Организация разработки и пересмотра нормативных материалов.
5.Порядок проверки нормативных материалов.
6.Порядок внедрения нормативных материалов.

Приказ об утверждении и введение в действие

Содержание
1.Перечень лиц или подразделений, с которыми согласован приказ.
2. Дата утверждения и дата, до которого нужно ознакомить заинтересованных работников с вводимыми нормами и нормативами.
3.Факт учета мнения представительного органа работников.
4.Дата введения в действие (должно быть не менее 60 календарных с дней с даты ознакомления).
5. Срок действия вводимых нормативных материалов (не более 5 лет или 60 месяцев).
6.Ответственные за курирование нормативных материалов в период их действия и за организацию проверки, мониторинга,ПЕРЕСМОТРА

Приказ об утверждении и введение в действие (пример)

ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
1. Утвердить нормы времени на вспомогательные работы… на 01 февраля 2012 года.
2. Ознакомить работников подразделения ……с вводимыми нормами времени на вспомогательные работы под роспись до 01 марта 2012 года.
3. Мнение представительного органа работников положительное (письмо от 25 января 2012 г. № 12-12).
4. Ввести в действие нормы времени на вспомогательные работы от 01 мая 2012 года, срок действия до 01 мая 2017 года.
5. За исполнение приказа, ведение, замену, пересмотр, мониторинг норм времени на вспомогательные работы назначается ответственным Отдел кадров, в лице Начальника отдела кадров.

Порядок согласования регламентирующих документов

1.Межотраслевые
Разрабатываются федеральным органом исполнительной власти, который курирует межотраслевые отношения в области труда (Министерство труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации).
Утверждает федеральный орган исполнительной власти, который курирует межотраслевые отношения в области труда (Министерство труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации).
2. Отраслевые
Разрабатываются федеральным органом исполнительной власти, который курирует отрасль. Согласовываются на утверждение с Министерством труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации.
Утверждает федеральный орган исполнительной власти, который курирует отрасль после получения согласования Минтруда России (подведомство ФГБУ «НИИ ТСС» Минтруда России).

3. Локальные
Разрабатываются учреждениями с учетом типовых, отраслевых, межотраслевых норм труда. Локальные нормы труда устанавливаются ниже типовых.
Локальные нормы труда на уровне предприятий и учреждений согласуются на утверждение с заинтересованными подразделениями.
Утверждает Исполнительный орган предприятия или учреждения согласно Устава.
Для ввода в действие требуется учет мнения представительного органа работников.
При положительной оценке локальные нормы труда утверждаются согласно процедуры утверждения.
При отрицательной оценке представительного органа работников нормы труда, так же могут быть утверждены работодателем, но при этом представительный орган работников имеет право опротестовывать введение в действие в судебном порядке.
На уровне учреждений могут действовать только локальные нормы труда, утвержденные и введенные в действие согласно установленного порядка.
Все межотраслевые и отраслевые нормы труда могут быть только рекомендационными и являться ориентирами при разработке локальных.

НОРМАТИВНЫЕ АКТЫ- ОСНОВА ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬСТВА ПО ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕНИЮ РАБОТЫ ПО РАЗРАБОТКЕ, ОПРОБАЦИИ ИУТВЕРЖДЕНИИ НОРМ ТРУДА:

 Приказ Минтруда России №235 от 31 мая 2013г Об утверждении методических рекомендаций для федеральных органов исполнительной власти по разработке типовых отраслевых норм труда

 Приказ Минтруда России №504 от 30 сентября 2013г Об утверждении методических рекомендаций для государственных (муниципальных) учреждений по разработке системы нормирования труда

Приказ Минтруда России №509 от 30 сентября 2013г

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

В Курганской области с 1 сентября заработная плата увеличилась на 20%

----------


## Мриша

Здравствуйте коллеги!!! :Smile3:  У нас тут возник такой вопрос а бухгалтерам положена добавка или они отсебятину порят???

----------


## Zabanka

у нас сказали, что НЕТ

----------


## Мриша

Вот гадина какая!!! :058:  а можно какие нибудь документики подтверждающие этот факт

----------


## Мриша

> Коллеги!
> в статистической форме ЗП-культура, по которой мы отчитываемся
> указывается весь персонал учреждения ( без внешних совместителей)
> 1. административно-управленческий
> 2. художественный персонал
> 3. прочий персонал
> И во многих документах, конкретно про повышение зар.платы в культуре, говориться 
> "РАБОТНИКИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ" ( т.е. все с техническими и прочими)
> 
> ...


Но какое отношение имеет техничка к культуре???

----------


## Наташкин

> У нас тут возник такой вопрос а бухгалтерам положена добавка или они отсебятину порят???


Нашим тоже не добавили, и они придумывает теперь разные страшилки :Grin: , чтобы нас попугать и заставить работать как рабов на плантации :Connie 13:  :Jester:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Но какое отношение имеет техничка к культуре???


В этом-то вся и проблема... Вот теперь мы и не знаем, куда деть свой тех. персонал, чтобы он не портил показатель. Досадная ошибка/опечатка? или недодумка? А столько теперь проблем...

----------


## Наташкин

> Досадная ошибка/опечатка? или недодумка? А столько теперь проблем...


У нас конкретно, прописано кто относится к доплатам. И техничек там нет. Ирина, а что теперь уже всё, документ нельзя поправить если это опечатка?

----------


## Мриша

> У нас конкретно, прописано кто относится к доплатам. И техничек там нет. Ирина, а что теперь уже всё, документ нельзя поправить если это опечатка?


а можно посмотреть документик... у нас самое главное бух про себя не забывает, гадина

----------


## Рамоновна

> У нас конкретно, прописано кто относится к доплатам.


А какого уровня документ? Районный? Областной?
Дело в том, что фраза *РАБОТНИКИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ* написана в *Указе президента*. И ошибку/опечатку только в Москве и можно исправить.

----------


## Мриша

Ну у нас области то разные(((

----------


## Наташкин

> а можно посмотреть документик...


http://minkultura.udmurt.ru/regulatory/oplatatruda.doc


http://minkultura.udmurt.ru/regulatory/




> А какого уровня документ? Районный? Областной?


Министерства Удм. Респ.

Девочки, я ссылки вам дала, сама посмотрела. а положение полное исчезло, что-то его нет. Есть на работе, то по которому нам бухгалтера делали перерасчет, в понедельник посмотрю.

Ещё одна страница совершенствование системы оплаты труда http://minkultura.udmurt.ru/regulato...platatruda.php

оплата труда  http://minkultura.udmurt.ru/regulato...atruda/480.rar

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки смотрите последние две ссылки. Всё нашла. 
Будете, смеяться, но это опять не то,  :Grin: , а где по которому нам начисляли так и не найду.  
 Вот говорят же поспешишь, людей насмешишь.   :Yes4: 
Буду искать :Blink:

----------


## Мриша

:Meeting:

----------


## Мриша

Девочки, а у вас как добавка происходит путём премий? или оклады повысили?

----------


## Натник

> добавка происходит путём премий? или оклады повысили?


путем премий должно быть у  нас...

----------


## вокся

У нас тоже премиальные, котрые начисляются ежемесячно по итогу работы.

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, вот это приложение, где прописан перечень должностей. Кому нужно всё положение вышлю в личку там 31 страница

Приложение 4
к Положению об оплате труда работников бюджетных, казённых учреждений	культуры,
подведомственных Министерству культуры, печати и информации Удмуртской Республики
Перечень
должностей (профессий) работников бюджетных, казённых учреждений,
подведомственных Министерству культуры, печати и информации Удмуртской Республики, которым устанавливается надбавка за работу в
сельских населенных пунктах
1.	Руководители: директор, заместитель директора, главный бухгалтер, заместитель главного бухгалтера, заведующий (начальник) отделом, заведующие филиалами, службами, секторами, ученый секретарь.
2.	Главные: администратор, инженер, хранитель фондов, художник, архитектор, дирижер, режиссер, хормейстер, балетмейстер, библиотекарь, библиограф.
3.	Художественный руководитель.
4.	Специалисты всех категорий: научный сотрудник, методист, редактор, библиотекарь, библиограф, лектор, экскурсовод, администратор, режиссер, дирижер, балетмейстер, хормейстер, артист, культорганизатор, организатор экскурсий, распорядитель танцевальных вечеров, ведущий дискотек, аккомпаниатор, инженер, экономист, бухгалтер, архитектор, техник, мастер, художник, руководители клубных формирований, кружков, студий, коллективов, музыкальной части дискотеки, художник-постановщик, юрисконсульт и другие должности специалистов, предусмотренные тарифно¬квалификационным справочником, в квалификационных требованиях к которым устанавливается наличие высшего или среднего профессионального образования.
5.	Киномеханики.

----------


## бемолик

Девочки,кто работает в ДК,какие оклады у руководителей кружка и продолжительность рабочего времени?спасибо

----------


## Наташкин

*бемолик*, несколько страниц выше был такой же вопрос читайте, изучайте. :Yes4:

----------


## Svleia

Девочки добрый вечер! Всегда Вас читаю и всегда с вами. И вот что хочу сказать про дорожную карту. В дорожную карту у нас не вошли не директора, ни заведующие. Расскажу вот как у меня головной ДК, где входят 2 филиала. И вот директор т.е. я и  директор и заведующая филиала не вошли в дорожную карту когда нам в 2013 году не платили, и теперь в конце надо заплатить но только специалистам т.е худ.рукам, методистам и аккмпанитарам у нас больше никого нет. А то что в одном филиале работает одна заведующая она и методист и худ.рук и т.д.... И теперь мало того что специалисты получат за 2013 год... и то что в штатном расписании на 1.01.2014г. у директоров зар. плата меньше чем у специалистов, и мы стали не специалистами. А то что я юр. лицо и то что ничего не понятно как дальше всё будет. Расскажите как у вас

----------


## Рамоновна

> В дорожную карту у нас не вошли не директора, ни заведующие.


В указе президента четко написано, что повышене зарплаты -"доведение к 2018 году средней заработной платы преподавателей и мастеров производственного обучения образовательных учреждений начального и среднего профессионального образования, *работников учреждений культуры* до средней заработной платы в соответствующем регионе;" т.е.- ВСЕ работники, включая уборщиц!

----------


## ksuh

Я тоже не понимаю почему кого-то исключают из дорожной карты, хотя четко написано, что работникам учреждений культуры, думаю это на местах придумывают чтобы меньше платить.

----------


## Svleia

> работников учреждений культуры до средней заработной платы в соответствующем регионе;" т.е.- ВСЕ работники, включая уборщиц!


Скажите а где я могу найти что всё таки должны все получать по дорожной карте?

----------


## Натник

> Скажите а где я могу найти что всё таки должны все получать по дорожной карте?


 в Указе президента...если для педагогов там есть ограничения, то про нас написано, что все работники учреждений культуры..Уборщица - работник учреждения культуры? Да! Сторож - работник учреждения культуры? Да! Методист - работник учр.культуры? да! все без исключения! единственное, у нас стимулирующие получили все кроме внешних совместителей.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> у нас стимулирующие получили все кроме внешних совместителей.


А у нас наоборот - внешние получили, а внутренние совместители - нет. И в первых 2 траншах не были выделены деньги на техперсонал. Сейчас пишу отчеты за 12 месяцев. Сказали, что деньги уже пришли, только когда давать их будут, пока неизвестно. Думаю, что в этот раз техперсонал тоже получит стимулирующие выплаты.

----------


## вокся

> не были выделены деньги на техперсонал.


А мы по-тихому давали. Раскидывали на творческих.




> Сказали, что деньги уже пришли


Нам и не обещают...

----------


## Svleia

Одна Россия а везде поразному у нас про тех терсонал даже и говоритть нечего, один закон оказывается не для всех... Спасибо за разъяснения и за ваши ответы. Будусмотреть закон может быть что то измениться. Но пока нам сказали что нас директоров и заведующих сделают главными специалистами что бы войти в дорожную карту, вот такие у нас дела

----------


## Рамоновна

> Но пока нам сказали что нас директоров и заведующих сделают главными специалистами что бы войти в дорожную карту, вот такие у нас дела


пусть Указ почитают.

----------


## Svleia

> пусть Указ почитают.


Так это  в Управлении по культуре, спорту и делам молодежи  и в области так говорят

----------


## tanuha-20

Добрый день. Помогите разобраться. Наш учредитель сказал что бы мы убрали из штатного расписания кочегаров, но каком основании нам это сделать? И принять их по гражданско-правовому договору.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Добрый день. Помогите разобраться. Наш учредитель сказал что бы мы убрали из штатного расписания кочегаров, но каком основании нам это сделать? И принять их по гражданско-правовому договору.


Первый минус
Тогда они окажутся в вашем бюджете как "*Единственный поставщик*" В условиях 44 фз - это роскошь...Мы так в январе сделали, а теперь будем их опять в штатное возвращать.

Второй минус
Прокуратура или другая проверка может это посчитать как  нарушение, т.к. гражданско-правовой договор заключается в случаях, когда требуется выполнение какой-то единожды востребованной работы, а не регулярного исполнения работ.

отличия, + и - здесь
http://buh.ru/articles/documents/13703/

----------


## Рамоновна

*tanuha-20*, 



> но каком основании нам это сделать?


 если будете делать, то надо изменить штатное - исключить оттуда истопников. А кто у вас штатное утверждает? учредитель?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> на каком основании нам это сделать?


Добрый день, землячка! А из какого ты района? 
У нас это было сделано так - Учредитель своим Постановлением об оптимизации постановил исключить из штатного расписания весь тех персонал. На основании этого Постановления мы своим приказом вывели из штатного расписания всех техслужащих, дворников, сторожей. На уровне районного финуправления всех наших "оптимизированных" приняли в управляющие компании с полным соцпакетом. Теперь поговаривают о том, что минкультуры области будет вносить изменения в свои документы и при начислении стимулирующих, в дальнейшем, техперсонал учитываться не будет. Так что, в скором времени, будем принимать всех назад. вот такая вот белиберда.

----------


## Рамоновна

> в дальнейшем, техперсонал учитываться не будет.


вот этого бы всем хотелось




> На уровне районного финуправления всех наших "оптимизированных" приняли в управляющие компании с полным соцпакетом


а у нас такого предприятия так  и не образовалось, хотя поговаривали.

----------


## Воскульт

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги!Чем дальше живем, тем более запутаны вопросы оплаты труда работников культуры. У нас, в Ивановской области тоже пользуются законами и указами, что "дышлом".2013 и 8 месяцев 2014 выплаты стимулирующего характера у получали и директор с бухгалтером и внешние совместители. А с сентября обвинили в нецелевом расходовании средств и приказали выплачивить только основному персоналу (специалистам), а внешним совместителям и административно управленческому персоналу не платить.Деньги вернуть в бюджет. Никаких правовых актов не предъявляют, все на словах. Теперь воюем с ветряными мельницами. И в Указе президента и в Постановлении правительства нашей области четко прописано, что повышение касается "Работников учреждений культуры", на сайте министерства РФ дается следующий ответ по поводу повышения зарплаты *"Предусмотренное Указом № 597 повышение оплаты труда касается всех работников учреждений культуры, состоящих в штатном расписании данного учреждения"*. Т.е., вся ответственность за принятие решений (платить или не платить отдельным категориям работников) возлагается на нас, руководителей учреждений культуры. А если начнут судиться, и будут правы! Впору кричать SOS!!!!Что делать???? Посоветуйте, пожалуйста. Написала официальный запрос в департамент культуры, жду ответа.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Впору кричать SOS!!!!Что делать???


Согласно Указа, *СРЕДНЯЯ* зарплата работников по учреждению должна составлять ХХХХ рублей. 
цитирую указ:
.*...доведение к 2018 году средней заработной платы преподавателей и мастеров производственного обучения образовательных учреждений начального и среднего профессионального образования, работников учреждений культуры до средней заработной платы в соответствующем регионе;*

И если какой-то руководитель кружка "в потолок плюет", он и не должен ничего получать. У вас получилось, что все такие, кроме руководства и совместителей, а внешние совместители в расчет ср. зарплаты вообще не берутся.  НО! Все % надбавки и премии должны опираться на утвержденные показатели эффективности, и каждая выплата должна быть оправдана и запротоколирована.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Вот такая форма протокола у нас:*



Протокол № 2----------
заседания комиссии по материальному стимулированию сотрудников 
МУК «РЦКС»

от ------.09.2014г.

	Присутствовали: председатель комиссии - ----------------И.В., директор, члены комиссии: -------------------., главный бухгалтер, ---------------., специалист по кадрам, ---------------------., директор РЦКД, -------------------------., председатель ----------------районной организации ----------------областной организации Профсоюза работников культуры.

Повестка дня: 
1.О премировании по итогам работы за 3 квартал 2014 года сотрудников МКУК «РЦКС»

Слушали:
1. --------------------------., которая дала высокую оценку качеству работы на протяжении 3 квартала 2014 года сотрудников МКУК «РЦКС», отметила активную работу многих из них по подготовке и проведению районных мероприятий, по сбору и анализу информации о деятельности структурных подразделений. --------------------. предложила по итогам работы за 3 квартал 2014 года премировать сотрудников МКУК «РЦКС».
2. --------------------. поддержала -----------------., отметила хороший уровень организаторской работы, повышение уровня качества творческой деятельности в коллективах учреждения, умелую и грамотную организацию деятельности клубных формирований. Также ----------------. проанализировала работу сотрудников МКУК «РЦКС» по выполнению целевых показателей, работу по повышению качества работы клубных формирований, степень их участия в реализации организационно-технических планов работы по подготовке и проведению мероприятий:
-организация работы с детьми в период летних каникул; 
-районная учительская конференция;
-областная конференция МЧС; 
-организация площадки «---------------------------подворье» на открытии ---------------------- в г. Воронеж; 
-комплекс мероприятий, посвященных 135-летию ---------------------------------
-церемония открытия чемпионатов по легкой атлетике и спортивному ориентированию-----------------------
-открытие ----------------------ФАПа;
- открытие спортивно-оздоровительного комплекса «---------------»;
-избирательная кампания.

3.--------------. сказала, что в соответствии с Положением по оплате труда работников муниципальных казенных учреждений культуры, учреждений дополнительного образования детей -------------------------муниципального района Воронежской области, утвержденное Постановлением администрации -----------------муниципального района от -------------- № --------------и выделенными ассигнованиями на 2014 год для МКУК «РЦКС» имеется возможность премировать сотрудников МКУК «РЦКС» по итогам работы за 3 квартал.

Решили:
1. Премировать по итогам работы за 3 квартал 2014 года:
- за эффективную организацию деятельности учреждения, грамотное руководство реализацией планов организационно-технических мероприятий - ------------------------ – в размере -------------руб.;
- за своевременную и качественную работу по сбору, обработке и анализу информации, активное участие в реализации планов организационно-технических мероприятий – ---------------------- – в размере --------------------руб.;
- за грамотную организацию культурно-досуговых мероприятий районного уровня, активную работу в Методическом совете, добросовестное выполнение планов организационно-технических мероприятий – ------------------------ – в размере --------------------руб.;
- за добросовестное выполнение технических заданий, активное участие в реализации организационно-технических мероприятий – ---------------- – в размере --------------------------руб.;

..............................................................................

далее - еще 30 фамилий




Председатель комиссии:                                   ____________ 


Члены комиссии:
________________ 
________________ 
________________ 
________________ 



К протоколу - приложение оценки деятельности в баллах

----------


## Натник

> Т.е., вся ответственность за принятие решений (платить или не платить отдельным категориям работников) возлагается на нас, руководителей учреждений культуры.


 дело в том, что в методике расчета средней зарплаты  по Указа Президента - там сказано, что в расчет берется основные работники согласно штатному без внешних совместителей и тех, кто работает по ГПД. Когда отчитывались за прошлый год, так же считали только основных работников. У нас в прошлом году после этих выплат в одном учреждении внешние совместители обращались в нашу прокуратуру, но ничего не добились. Нас финансирует область, а она дает деньги только на доведение до средней по области, т.е. средней среди основного состава.

Мне кстати прикатали штраф 20 000 за нецелевку, когда был первый транш денег, наша администрация ( а мы работаем без кодов бюдж.клас-ции) нам сказала, что это деньги на зарплату за декабрь, в итоге 4-м директорам  ДК в районе после проверки выписали адм.штраф.

----------


## ksuh

немного не поняла а за что собственно штраф разъясните подробнее, я сама директор и волнуюсь

----------


## Воскульт

Да ясно все с протоколами и показателями деятельности. Но, уже получаются двойные стандарты какие-то, когда заставляют вывести основной персонал по зарплате на необходимый индикатор по области, но и среднюю зарплату по учреждению довести до этого же показателя. А исходя каких средств, если повышаемся на областные субсидии, собственных средств нет, и сокращаться некуда. И зарплата у основного персонала больше чем у директора, а в коллективе полный "швах", типа три человека основного персонала работают, а шесть остальных "дурака валяют"...

----------


## Натник

> немного не поняла а за что собственно штраф разъясните подробнее, я сама директор и волнуюсь


ну просто когда пришли первые деньги, наши сельские администрации, в частности финансисты, бухгалтера, были мягко сказать ошарашены суммами, которые должны были распределить согласно показателям среди основного состава, потому что у нас обслуживающего персонала больше, чем творческого. Долго не могли поверить, что деньги пришли именно на выплату стимулирующих. Как потом выяснилось, (я узнала об этом последняя) должны были быть еще областные деньги на культуру в нашем поселении, поэтому нам они сказали, что это скорей всего те пришли и перечислили нам их в счет зарплаты.Те деньги сняли с бюджета поселения, а наши решили банально сэкономить.  Все соглашения ест-но делались задним числом, но поезд то уже ушел, мы ими выплатили зарплату, а надо было стимулирующие. Мы выплатили ими зарплату, а одно поселение перечислило ДК для выплат коммунальных.... Вот такая  :Jopa:  (извиняюсь). Как мне сказали в  ревизионной комиссии  - когда у поселения нет денег, это их проблемы, теперь это ваши проблемы..После проверки областные деньги, которые использовались нецеленаправлено надо вернуть...

----------


## Рамоновна

> А исходя каких средств, если повышаемся на областные субсидии, собственных средств нет, и сокращаться некуда.


а кто с вас может спросить большее, чем заложено в бюджет? здесь у вас полное оправдание- нет денег - нет показателя. другое дело. когда деньги были заложены, а вы их не освоили или освоили неправильно.....





> три человека основного персонала работают, а шесть остальных "дурака валяют"...


а за что платить тому. кто не работает? у меня один рук. кружка получает 8000, другой 4000 и оба - на полставки работают... что потопали....
с 1 октября у нас повышается оклад и зарплаты, методистам до 17000 дотянули - как раз за счет других специалистов.

----------


## Наташкин

> три человека основного персонала работают, а шесть остальных "дурака валяют"...


мне думается такая беда у многих  :Yes4: 



> что потопали...


Всем бы таких, справедливых работников  :Ok:

----------


## ksuh

> ну просто когда пришли первые деньги, наши сельские администрации, в частности финансисты, бухгалтера, были мягко сказать ошарашены суммами, которые должны были распределить согласно показателям среди основного состава, потому что у нас обслуживающего персонала больше, чем творческого. Долго не могли поверить, что деньги пришли именно на выплату стимулирующих. Как потом выяснилось, (я узнала об этом последняя) должны были быть еще областные деньги на культуру в нашем поселении, поэтому нам они сказали, что это скорей всего те пришли и перечислили нам их в счет зарплаты.Те деньги сняли с бюджета поселения, а наши решили банально сэкономить.  Все соглашения ест-но делались задним числом, но поезд то уже ушел, мы ими выплатили зарплату, а надо было стимулирующие. Мы выплатили ими зарплату, а одно поселение перечислило ДК для выплат коммунальных.... Вот такая  (извиняюсь). Как мне сказали в  ревизионной комиссии  - когда у поселения нет денег, это их проблемы, теперь это ваши проблемы..После проверки областные деньги, которые использовались нецеленаправлено надо вернуть...


Спасибо за разьяснения! но я все равно не понимаю почему виноват во всем директор ДК?

----------


## Натник

> но я все равно не понимаю почему виноват во всем директор ДК?


 письменных распоряжений не было, только устные.. соглашения делались задним числом, а я их подписала...вот и все. Мне урок - не надо слепо верить специалистам администрации, пусть даже они наши учредители, все равно надо самой все перепроверять.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Когда ваши сотрудники или вы сдаете карты учета с балами (по показателям эффективности), пояснительную записку прикладываете, в которой по каждому показателю надо дать письменное пояснение? Сотрудники пишут сами за себя, а я как руководитель пишу записки по себе и по учреждению...

----------


## Ленааааааа

> У нас в Красноярском крае с 1 июля уже действует НСОТ (новая система оплаты труда), такая же система как и у педагогов - разработаны критерии для получения стимулирующих выплат, создана комиссия. Вот у нас в РДК - с одной стороны обрадовались этой надбавке, т.е. получается - кто работает, тот и получает, а с другой стороны начались конфликты, что влияет на качество работы. А вот на селе, где клубы находятся на попечении администраций сельсоветов так вообще проблемы, главам не нравится, что директора стали получать больше.


Здравствуйте. Я пишу диплом по данной теме. не могли бы Вы, написать мне разработанные критерии для выплат. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Та Ти

> типа три человека основного персонала работают, а шесть остальных "дурака валяют"...


до боли знакомо!

----------


## valentinka79

Видимо, у всех со стимулирующими проблемы. :Tu:  Придумать придумали, а вот до ума довести...эх... :Tu:

----------


## darina1

Всем привет. А вот у нас все хорошо)))). И ставки и зарплаты..........так что новые введения для нас оказались огромными плюсами.

----------


## natali_markelova

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Есть ли среди вас жители Нижегородской обл.? У меня такой вопрос - подняли ли вам с 1.01.16г. зарплату на 30%, как обещал господин президент? У нас, в Балахнинском районе с 1.01. зарплату... урезали на 15%. Сидим в шоке.

----------


## вокся

> Сидим в шоке.


Мы тоже... Президент что-то обещал?... Наша админстрация, видимо, в тот день телек не включала...)

----------

natali_markelova (10.02.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

с просторов..............

*Новая методика расчета средней зарплаты в регионах* позволила правительству России в 2016 году уменьшить ассигнования на оплату труда педагогов, медиков и социальных работников на  сумму 34,2 миллиарда рублей.

В сентябре правительство России утвердило постановление о «совершенствовании статистического учета». Согласно этому документу, понятие «среднемесячной зарплаты» в том или ином регионе заменено понятием «среднемесячного дохода от трудовой деятельности». Изменение оказалось далеко не чисто техническим: если прежний показатель учитывал только зарплаты наёмных сотрудников предприятий и организаций, то теперь в расчёт берутся доходы и индивидуальных предпринимателей, и тех, кто работает у физических лиц. А так как занятые в неформальном секторе экономики склонны собственные доходы занижать, то и уровень средней зарплаты в регионах России уменьшится.

Для чего это было сделано? По мнению некоторых экспертов, всё дело в одном из майских указов Президента, который требует повышения зарплат сотрудникам социальной сферы не в абсолютных величинах, а в размере, рассчитанном исходя из уровня средней зарплаты в субъекте Федерации. В частности, к 2018 году зарплаты врачей, преподавателей вузов и научных сотрудников должны вырасти до 200 процентов от средней зарплаты в регионе, зарплаты соцработников, медсестер, школьных учителей и некоторых других категорий — до 100 процентов от этой величины.

Вооружившись новой методикой расчёта средней зарплаты, правительство России получило возможность немного сэкономить на сотрудниках соцсферы. Предполагается, что в 2016 году бюджетные ассигнования на зарплаты педагогов федеральных учреждений будут сокращены на 24,1 миллиарда рублей, на зарплаты медиков — на 9,218 миллиарда рублей. Помимо этого, 919 миллионов рублей правительство «сбережёт» на повышении оплаты труда другим работникам соцсферы (по сравнению с параметрами, предусмотренными в законе о бюджете на 2015 год, где были показатели на плановый период 2016—2017 годов). 




Постановление правительства рекомендует региональным властям учитывать новые расчеты при планировании индексации зарплат работников бюджетной сферы, но обеспечить в 2016 г. номинальный уровень зарплат не ниже 2015 г.
По словам федерального чиновника, рассчитанная по новой методике средняя зарплата окажется ниже примерно на 12%. Это позволит не проводить индексацию зарплат бюджетников как минимум в 2016 г. В бюджетных проектировках Минфина, подготовленных к бюджетному совещанию о президента, зарплаты бюджетников в 2016 г. предлагается оставить на уровне 2015 г. Это сэкономит федеральному бюджету 6,1 млрд руб. в 2016 г., в 2017-2018 гг. - по 73 млрд руб. Экономия для региональных бюджетов, несущих примерно три четверти расходов на повышение зарплат, окажется гораздо более существенной.

Источники финансирования для повышения зарплаты бюджетникам в 2016 хоть и определены, но без конкретики. Основываясь на вышеизложенной информации можно понять, что средства появятся вследствие реорганизации учреждений с низким показателем эффективности. Перед ними поставят задачу: соответствие современным тенденциям. Благодаря их преобразованиям появится одна часть средств, вторая будет поступать из общего бюджета. Еще один источник денежных средств – внебюджетные поступления, т. е. деньги, полученные за оказание платных услуг.

Профсоюзами по отраслям были высказаны недовольства: «Где расчеты о том, какие учреждения являются устаревшими? Которые из них будут реорганизованы, а также, какой объем денежных средств освободится для увеличения зарплат? Кроме того, отсутствует и анализ спроса платных услуг – все это существует только гипотетически, и данную программу можно назвать таковой с большим трудом», - утверждает Е. Косаковская, Зам. Руководства департамента трудовых и социальных отношений, федеративный независимый профсоюз.

Не совсем понятно, по словам Косаковской, каким именно образом бюджетники смогут реализовывать услуги за деньги. Имеется ли в виду стандартный рабочий день с 8-00 до 17-00, или с 9-00 до 18-00 ч, или же вне этого времени? Получается, что врач или преподаватель, возможно, не откажется от сверхурочной работы, однако это уже считается сверхнагрузкой. По сути – это банальная эксплуатация, а к повышению заработной платы отношения не имеет. Помимо прочего, программа допускает включение в зарплату льгот и социальных выплат.

----------

natali_markelova (10.02.2016), Гульнур (18.02.2016)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> какой бы глава не приходил после выборов, а их при мне сменилось уже достаточно, так вот все специалисты по культуре. Приходят и начинают поднимать культуру


Всем добрый вечер! У нас такая же головная боль. Зам. главы района по социальной политике (по профессии врач) ТРЕБУЕТ, чтоб на оргкомитеты по нашим мероприятиям обязательно предоставляли ей сценарии , читает, указывает на недостатки по её мнению (маразм!!!!! никому из педагогов или продавцов не приходит в голову учить доктора делать операцию, а вот учить культработников - святое дело )

----------

natali_markelova (16.02.2016)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Почитала переписку в теме. Работаю в районном ДК, в течение всего 2015 года стимулирующие нам выплачиваются раз в квартал по итогам оценочных листов и максимум 1200 - 1500 за три месяца. Хотелось бы узнать, как в других КДУ.

----------


## natali_markelova

> Хотелось бы узнать, как в других КДУ.


У нас до января этого года, стимулирующие были более-менее подходящими под это слово. С января, когда урезали зарплату, стимулирующие тоже свели к минимуму, 10 процентов от оклада.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Хотелось бы узнать, как в других КДУ.


у нас помимо годовых надбавок были премии по 3-5 тыс. в квартал, в этом году не ожидаем....

----------


## вокся

> это везде так культуру втаптывают в никуда не могу понять или это конкретно на местах такое?(((


*Zabanka* говорит, что 




> живем мы на Урале хорошо! и высокое начальство не шибко дурное и зарплату еще дают))))


Так что, снимаемся с насиженных неперспективных мест  и все на Урал)))

----------


## вокся

> Сравняли техперсонал и культорганизаторов.


это везде так... печально... и обидно.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Сравняли техперсонал и культорганизаторов.


а мы еще в прошлом году оклады повысили - до 8600 заведующим+% за прерваный рабочий день+сельские=13000

----------


## Натник

> % за прерваный рабочий день


 это как? :Blink:  впервые слышу

----------


## Kliment

> это как? впервые слышу


Как у доярок))))) с утра до обеда а потом в вечернее время, только у нас называется *"За прерывный рабочий день"* и ни кто его не оплачивает так же как вечерние и ночные, хотя закон ни кто не отменял  :Blush2:

----------


## Натник

> Как у доярок))))) с утра до обеда а потом в вечернее время,


что такое прерванный рабочий день я прекрасно знаю, сама так работаю. Я впервые слышу, что за него платят надбавку к зарплате, поэтому и спрашиваю у Рамоновны на основании чего платят этот процент и в каком размере.

----------


## Рамоновна

> это как? впервые слышу


сделали селам (специалистам-у кого ставка) обеденный перерыв по 2.5 часа, а это считается уже прерванным рабочим днем и *положено за это* 35% к окладу. чем выдумывать качество и интенсивность - лучше уж за это платить. график работы зафиксировали приказом и доп.соглашениями. 
 Кстати, теперь у кого 6-дневная рабочая неделя, последний день работы должен быть 5 часов, поэтому среду сделали 7-часовой. И, конечно, обязательно учитывается правило: время отдыха (выходное) не должно быть меньше 42 часов (если в воскресенье рабочий день заканчивается в 17.00, понедельник-выходной, а во вторник работник выходит не ранее 11 часов. Да! и еще в этом году пришлось делать 0.5 часа перерыва полставочникм - в общем, с регламентом мы дня три сидели.......=у нас кадровик очень хороший, за выполнением всех правил тщательно следит и не дает сделать шаг-вправо-влево, и ей за это спасибо.

вот пример графика работы одного клуба (зеленым-тех.персонал)

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Натник (20.02.2016)

----------


## Натник

> а это считается уже прерванным рабочим днем и положено за это 35% к окладу.


 спасибо большое , за разъяснения. :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

> и положено за это 35% к окладу


положено за это на основании нашего Положения по оплате труда

----------


## Гульнур

> а мы еще в прошлом году оклады повысили - до 8600 заведующим+% за прерваный рабочий день+сельские=13000


у нас у заведующих и руководителей коллективов оклад тоже выше чем минималка - 8350, но вот у  культорганизаторов и аккомпаниаторов 6300. И сельские надбавки у нас давным давно убрали, потому что они выплачиваются на  усмотрение высшего руководства. У нас решили не платить. Вот и получается, что культорганизатор и уборщица получают одинаково, с разницей всего в 100 рублей

----------


## татуся

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР!!!
У нас тоже придумывают все эти стимулирующие выплаты...

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день! А можно посмотреть какие карты у вас разработаны и какие критерии  оценки эффективности вошли в эту карту? спасибо)

Более того у нас скоро введут обязательное ведении фотографии рабочего дня, кто уже с этим сталкивался и как вы фотографируетесь :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> обязательное ведении фотографии рабочего дня


а смысл, если вы *САМИ* будете вести фотографию? уж чего-чего. а расписать свой рабочий день каждый в состоянии. да еще как!

вот как это было в одной из организаций: наняли человека из специализированной организации, он вел фотографии в течение месяца. а затем его контора разработала новые нормативы трудозатрат. в этом смысл есть.

----------


## Рамоновна

небольшой ликбез

*Сущность метода*
Фотография рабочего времени (ФРВ) – метод, позволяющий изучить все виды затрат рабочего времени сотрудников путем наблюдения и замеров длительности производимых операций в течение определенного периода работы. ФРВ активно используется при нормировании труда рабочих специальностей, однако его можно успешно применять и для оценки эффективности сотрудников других профессий, в том числе творческих работников, менеджеров и др.
Использование ФРВ позволяет руководству организации:
определить структуру рабочего времени сотрудников;
выявить, на каких этапах трудового процесса происходят потери рабочего времени и установить их причины;
выявить недостатки в организации труда;
установить непроизводительные затраты рабочего времени;
оценить эффективность труда каждого работника и изучить опыт использования рабочего времени лучших сотрудников;
установить необходимые нормы или подтвердить достоверность ранее разработанных норм.
Виды ФРВ различаются в зависимости от форм организации труда и изучаемых объектов. Выделяются индивидуальная (наблюдение проводится за деятельностью одного работника) и групповая, или бригадная, фотография (наблюдение за деятельностью нескольких работников, объединенных в бригаду или не связанных между собой производственным процессом).
Как правило, ФРВ выполняют особые отделы по нормированию, существующие на предприятиях, либо для ее проведения привлекаются внешние эксперты.
ФРВ – длительный и кропотливый процесс. Для получения объективных данных рекомендуется проводить наблюдение одного рабочего места в течение не менее чем пяти дней. В некоторых случаях срок сокращают до трех дней. А иногда, ввиду сложности технологического процесса и в зависимости от вида оцениваемых работ, процедура затягивается и на месяц. ФРВ может проводиться и в течение нескольких дней в начале, в середине и в конце месяца или квартала.

*Порядок проведения ФРВ*
Основная цель ФРВ – определение величины потерь рабочего времени и выявление причин их возникновения
Проведение ФРВ включает в себя несколько обязательных этапов.
1. Изучение производственного процесса на участке работы, где планируется проведение ФРВ.
2. Подготовка бланков фотокарт (наблюдательных листов) для регистрации замеров и наблюдений.
3. Согласование времени проведения исследований с руководителями подразделений и информирование персонала о предстоящей работе.
4. Разработка классификации затрат рабочего времени (см. рубрику «Подсказка»). Классификация может изменяться в процессе проведения аналитических работ (изучение технической документации, ознакомление с технологией производства, беседы с исполнителями и руководителями и т.д.)
5. Определение вида и метода проведения ФРВ.
6. Непосредственное проведение необходимых измерений и наблюдений и заполнение фотокарт.
7. Обработка результатов замеров и наблюдений (подготовка сводки одноименных затрат рабочего времени и построение балансов затрат рабочего времени).
8. Анализ полученных результатов.
9. Подготовка рекомендаций по совершенствованию организации труда, сокращению потерь рабочего времени и повышению производительности труда на основании полученных результатов анализа.

----------

Тыря (19.07.2016)

----------


## Тыря

Мне кажется, что работа творческого сотрудника сложно поддается временному измерению)))

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

А у нас вообще нет никаких стимулирующих выплат(((оклад   + доплата за управление 25% и +премия 2%(в сельских ДК еще 25%) и все))

----------


## Надежда - Палитра

Ребята здрастуйте и снова о наболевшем... об оценки качества эффективности клубных работников. Так вот у нас раз в квартал собирали отчеты по сетке эффективности ставили баллы. каждый бал в среднем 30-40 р . максимум можно набрать сто баллов. а выплачивали эти стимулирующие выплаты каждый месяц. Но по проверке из вышестоящих органов оказалось что это нарушение и если нам выплачивают каждый месяц то и отчеты надо сдавать каждый месяц и начислять эти стимулирующие выплаты по сетке эффективности каждый месяц. Но она эта сетка разработана на квартл. Теперь стало очень не удобно встал вопрос о разработке новой сетки. Мы собрали комиссию по разработке новой сетке критериев оценки эффективности качества работника клубной системы.. много спорили кое что уже сделали.. но мне бы хотелось узнать как у вас происходят эти выплаты. И если кто то может выслать мне свои критерии оценки эффективности для ознакомления с ними  то я буду вам бесконечно рада. Потому как и за что стимулировать правильно толком никто не знает.) А хочется что бы и люди не были в обиде и что бы действительно у них появилось стремлениее к повышению уровня качества работы. Вот моя почта nadezda-mts@rambler.ru

----------


## alechina666

Уважаемые коллеги!
Расскажите пожалуйста, как у вас в этом году происходит повышение зарплаты и сопутствуют ли этому очередные сокращения и оптимизация?
У нас в Курской области в каждом районе по-разному повышают: кому уже в январе, а кому в марте. И так как нет денег, то стали говорить об очередной оптимизации. Планируют перевести нас на 0.75 ставки.
А я где то слышала, что оптимищация завершена и, значит, это не законно. 
Расскажите как у вас.

----------


## Рамоновна

> как у вас в этом году происходит повышение зарплаты


у нас все поселения еще в августе подтвердили фонд з/п из расчета 19800, не сокращаемся





> что оптимищация завершена


слышала про такое письмо, на самом деле оптимизацию остановили. но скорее всего, этот документ носит РЕКОМЕНДАТЕЛЬНЫЙ характер, и если в бюджете нет денег.....


вот *ЧТО БУДЕТ* в следующем году, когда средняя з/п должна составить 26000....

----------

alechina666 (12.05.2017)

----------


## АнгелинаС

вот тебе и оптимизация!

----------


## Натник

У нас средняя в этом году 22620...денег у поселений нет, надеемся на область...Многие ДК сократились дальше некуда, некоторые перевелись добровольно-принудительно, на 0,5 и 0,75...Некоторые весь техперсонал вывели за штат. Я пока держусь, у меня 2 внешних совместители и 0,5 внутреннего совмещения. Сторожей взяли по основной с середины апреля, кочегаров уволили, они у меня сезонные штатные, но спасает, что мне подключают газ и эти ставки сократятся, скорей всего будут сторожам доплачивать за газовое оборудование, днем-я или сотрудники, ночью- сторож.Дурдом конечно, за газ должны отвечать отдельные обученные люди, но у нас не спрашивают. В итоге мне по моему ДК не хватает чуть больше миллиона, денег естественно таих нет ни у поселения, ни у района на всю культуру.Что будет дальше не знаю...Отправляли срочно-обморочно в МК РО списки сотрудников,получающих МРОТ..Может это связано с повышением МРОТ до 7800, а может с дорожной картой.. :Blink:

----------

alechina666 (12.05.2017)

----------


## alechina666

Спасибо, что поделились.
У нас года 3 назад по сёлам прошло сильное сокращение. Тоже вывели за штат уборщиц. Потом ещё сокращение....лично в моём ДК сократили народный ансамбль. А теперь я почти 2 года директор сама себя(((.
В этом марте очередное повышение зарплаты. Что будут делать с сельскими я не знаю. Но районный ДК опять планируют оптимизировать. Просто в селе уже некого сокращать и оптимизировать.
Как долго это будет продолжаться?  Это издевательство над людьми! Все нервничают, находятся в ожидании ещё худших изменений.

----------


## alechina666

Ещё хочу добавить.
Когда зарплату повышают, нас начинают долбать, контролировать чрезмерно и попрекать. И тут же всё по быстрому срезают и успокаиваются.
Нервозность мешает нормально работать.
Как была культура не в почёте, так и будет. Не смотря ни на какие попытки её приподнять.
Сейчас ещё экстренно решили аттестацию провести, чтобы с окладами поиграть.
Меня лично спасает высшее режиссёрское образование. Иначе давно бы сидела на 0.25(((( наверное
Вот такая печаль. Простите за нытьё. Наболело.

----------


## Рамоновна

вчера узнала. в одном из районов сократили ВЕСЬ РДК - перевели на 0.75. ВСЕХ!!! и как результат-отчитались-повышение зарплаты на 25%

УКАЗ- что дышло.....

----------

alechina666 (13.05.2017)

----------


## Леди N

> вчера узнала. в одном из районов сократили ВЕСЬ РДК - перевели на 0.75. ВСЕХ!!! и как результат-отчитались-повышение зарплаты на 25%
> 
> УКАЗ- что дышло.....


ШОК)))

----------


## Леди N

А нас в области всё с нормативами численности играют((( то количество КДУ считали соответственно МОЩНОСТЬ- КОЛИЧЕСТВО ЖИТЕЛЕЙ, то на 1 тыс чел- 1 КДУ....(каждый год меняется норматив((()...последний таков- в центральном нас.пункте сельского поселения- 1 КДУ (не взирая на численность населения)... а остальные должны обслуживать население из расчёта 1 КДУ- на 3 тыс чел... ждём сильного ..даже не хочу произносить чего.... из 11 учреждений- 6-ти не должно быть... они у нас ухетованные здания, хорошие, оборудованные, насколько селу надо....((( люди- сработанные , безотказные...супер- ресурс(( а если учесть, что мы в центральной усадьбе вообще БЕЗ здания, а в приспособленных помещениях... мне мои однокурсницы- москвички, посмотрев на фото наших мероприятий пишут, надо бы батарею задрапировать....а у нас танцоры ножками драпировку срывают- не умещаемся мы.... такая теснота- слёзы... оптимизм порассеялся... только творчеством и дышим- спасаемся))) заходите в гости)
https://vk.com/culturadorohovskaya

----------

alechina666 (13.05.2017), Zabanka (14.05.2017)

----------


## alechina666

Хочется задать тупой вопрос: а Президент знает, какими способами выполняют его Указы?!
Рамоновна,  сокращение всех сотрудников в РДК до 0.75 это именно то, что хотят сделать и у нас! 
Вчера узнала, что наш главный по культуре в области категорично против оптимизации. Это хорошо. Да кто его слушать то будет?
И по деньгам как то странно: ещё в прошлом году при закладывании бюджета должны были учесть рост зарплат в культуре. И у нас об жтом открыто говорили, что жщите повышения. А теперь вдруг платить не хотят.
Сегодня звонил мне мой Глава сельский и рассказывал, как в пятницу на совещании в районе, зам Главы района с пеной у рта возмущалась слишком высокими зарплатами у культурников! Мол, у служащих Администрации в разы меньше.
Вот так то....
Как это всё достало.

----------

Леди N (13.05.2017), Натник (13.05.2017)

----------


## Натник

> вчера узнала. в одном из районов сократили ВЕСЬ РДК - перевели на 0.75. ВСЕХ!!! и как результат-отчитались-повышение зарплаты на 25%


а что же тогда в сельских ДК того района?




> зам Главы района с пеной у рта возмущалась слишком высокими зарплатами у культурников! Мол, у служащих Администрации в разы меньше.


аналогично..наши сельские главы не подписывают наши стимулирующие.... :Tu:  завидуют что ли по тихому :Blink:

----------

alechina666 (14.05.2017), Леди N (14.05.2017)

----------


## Леди N

аналогично..наши сельские главы не подписывают наши стимулирующие.... :Tu:  завидуют что ли по тихому :Blink: [/QUOTE]

Не только по- тихому. но и по- громкому(((

----------

вокся (16.05.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Не только по- тихому. но и по- громкому(((


такая же ситуация. подняли бы *им* зарплату что ли....

----------

Леди N (15.05.2017)

----------


## вокся

А мы все объединяемся...((( Помните про МфКЦ писала? Такой дурдом... Ну и тема з/п тоже по-прежнему актуальна. У меня по учреждениям средняя еле до десятки дотянулась((( С 1 мая немного увеличится, но кто при этом посчитал все тех, кто попал под сокращение?(((

----------


## Скибыч

Ожидаются перебои с зарплатой..."перебьются" работники бюджетной сферы. 
В соответствии с майским (2012 г.) Указом  Президента зарплата (средняя) растет. Однобоко как-то. Только повышается до необходимого минимума зарплата техперсонала (ничего не имею против - пусть повышается). А наша (творческих специалистов) - остается неизменной. "Стимулирка" упала - "...это входит в ваши должностные обязанности...". Вот как-то так. :Tu: 
Сторожей сократили в наших Домах культуры. Поставили на первом этаже датчики движения и "сигнашку". Сигнал о вскрытии (если кто чужой) придет на телефон директора. Самим бежать бандюганов вязать или участкового ждать (1 на три села)?

----------

Леди N (17.05.2017), Натник (16.05.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Сторожей сократили в наших Домах культуры


жировали вы...у нас их уже 20 лет нет




> ...это входит в ваши должностные обязанности..


аналогично




> Поставили на первом этаже датчики движения и "сигнашку"


опять жируете? :Smile3:

----------

Леди N (17.05.2017)

----------


## Натник

> опять жируете?


так это ж наверное руководство решает, оно считает, что дешевле будет установить и платить за обслугу , чем содержать сторожей   :Secret: (из-за которых придется больше платить клубникам стимулирующих)

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Рамоновна

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Наташкин (17.05.2017)

----------


## вокся

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

лидия зотова (26.08.2017), Наташкин (23.05.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Всем привет! :Victory:  Заглянула сюда мимоходом!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ry-bka (26.05.2017), вокся (01.06.2017), ленсанна (25.05.2017), Наташкин (23.05.2017)

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.05.2017)

----------


## Скибыч

> у нас их уже 20 лет нет


несколько лет назад в одном из сел нашего района подростки влезли ночью в ДК без сторожа(выходной). Все фойе "уделали" порошковыми огнетушителями, разлили краску по полу, стенам, порвали-выбросили много костюмов. Попортили аппаратуру(подробностей не помню). Такие дела.

----------


## Поля-Полина

Добрый день! С недавних пор делаю статистические отчеты по учреждению культуры (Центр культуры и библиотечного обслуживания"). Необходимо разбить основной персонал по категориям. Я закопалась(( Подскажите, пожалуйста, художественный руководитель - это художественный персонал или руководитель структурного подразделения? Вопросов много...

----------


## Рамоновна

> художественный руководитель


художественный персонал по ЕКС
http://bizlog.ru/eks/eks-20/

----------

Леди N (27.05.2017)

----------

